# What are you listening to in 2022



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

deleted


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar

Having a really good Sunday...!


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

SeaBreeze said:


>


can't hear that too often...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Robert59

Beautiful Relaxing Music, Peaceful Soothing Instrumental Music, Tropical Shores" By Tim Janis​


----------



## dseag2

This song, for many decades now.  What a voice and a presence!


----------



## dseag2

Now, something current...


----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Anything by the Mamas and Papas is a classic!


----------



## dseag2

For anyone who likes anything dark and sexy...


----------



## dseag2

Mashup of Mylie Cyrus and Stevie Nicks live.  Edge of Midnight.  Not a big fan of Mylie Cyrus, but this one rocks.


----------



## RFW

dseag2 said:


> For anyone who likes anything dark and sexy...


You must be pretty hip to be into that. I like some new stuff but I think I'm way too old for this.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## dseag2

Anything by Heart, but mostly this...


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## AnnieA




----------



## Gary O'

this guy really sends me back


----------



## Chris P Bacon

If I ever had to choose a theme song, this one would be it!


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Feelslikefar

This is back when Boz Scaggs was a member of the Steve Miller band.
He wrote and sang this one on the album.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Gary O'

I can't get over this one

The tune
The instruments (even a harp)
The lyrics (I hardly listen to most, but this one....whoa)

So well put together

And, Cohen.....is so.....Cohen


----------



## Gary O'

This one's more Cohen than even Cohen


----------



## oldpop

Led Zeppelin Mother ship, Two hours and fifteen minutes long.


----------



## IFortuna

Pink Biz said:


>


Did you ever see them in person?  I saw them at the FiIlmore.  There were/are one of the best bands for sound I ever heard.  They had those big English speakers that gave the clearest sound I ever heard.  They were obviously really picky about it.  The only other performer to even come close was Elton John.  Ian Anderson, is truly gifted.   One night I won't forget.  I love the YouTube videos.  Glad you are enjoying them as much as me.


----------



## IFortuna

Feelslikefar said:


>


OMG I love Canned Heat!  Good choice!


----------



## RFW

The original song by Moses Sumney is great as well but this composition is simply perfect.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky

2011, Live At The Royal Albert Hall with Slash, Derek Trucks, Susan Tedeschi, Ronnie Wood and Simply Red’s Mick Hucknall.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

Pinky said:


>


Fantastic! Thanks Pinky. 
"Playing for change" is one of my favorite "channels".


----------



## Tom 86

Here is an hour & a half of Roy Orbison.


----------



## Paco Dennis

IFortuna said:


> Did you ever see them in person?  I saw them at the FiIlmore.  There were/are one of the best bands for sound I ever heard.  They had those big English speakers that gave the clearest sound I ever heard.  They were obviously really picky about it.  The only other performer to even come close was Elton John.  Ian Anderson, is truly gifted.   One night I won't forget.  I love the YouTube videos.  Glad you are enjoying them as much as me.



YES! Very unique, extremely dynamic, great musicians, intricate song arrangements, and Ian with his his foot on his knee, the grunting and tonals used while playing his flute....memorizing. I saw them in Palo Alto at a small club in 1969. AQUALUNG!!!!! 

Fillmore east or west?


----------



## IFortuna

Paco Dennis said:


> YES! Very unique, extremely dynamic, great musicians, intricate song arrangements, and Ian with his his foot on his knee, the grunting and tonals used while playing his flute....memorizing. I saw them in Palo Alto at a small club in 1969. AQUALUNG!!!!!
> 
> Fillmore east or west?


Fillmore West and I used to live in Palo alto and Menlo park ! 
It must have been Sophies that you went to I used to go there a lot


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

I still remember the first time I saw Rod in concert.


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Geezer Garage




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Shero




----------



## timoc

Specially for us older seniors.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Chris P Bacon said:


>


...hence my user title


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Feelslikefar

When winter hits I always play this song.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

SeaBreeze said:


> ...hence my user title


I actually thought about you when I chose that song. Thanks for liking it too!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

A lot of the time I’m just listening to the voices inside my head.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

This is from what I consider one of the top ten albums in my collection.






@dseag2 @Pecos @Pinky @palides2021


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm on a Donald Fagen kick tonight. This is my favorite song from the album. @Pecos @Pinky @dseag2 @palides2021


----------



## dseag2

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is from what I consider one of the top ten albums in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dseag2 @Pecos


I have The Nightly by Donald Fagen on a DVD 5.1 Audio that I can play in my car and it's one of my favorites.  It sounds amazing.  Love New Frontier!


----------



## Tish

@Chris P Bacon a new one from a favorite band. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Tish said:


> @Chris P Bacon a new one from a favorite band. Let me know what you think.


Wow! I’d heard of FFDP before, quite some time ago but I wasn’t crazy about the person I’d heard about them from. Looks as if I ever run into him again that I owe him an apology. That was really awesome and a great message of hope to those who struggle with such demons, myself included. Thanks for sharing a song that I’m sure I wouldn’t have heard otherwise.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm on a Donald Fagen kick tonight. This is my favorite song from the album. @Pecos @Pinky @dseag2 @palides2021


Very nice, it inspires one to get up and dance.


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is from what I consider one of the top ten albums in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @dseag2 @Pecos @Pinky @palides2021


Very nice jazzy sound.
Thanks


----------



## Yaya

Tina Turner


----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Mizmo

The one and only...


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Bretrick

Smokey Robinson & The Miracles - The Tears Of A Clown​


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Pecos said:


> Very nice, it inspires one to get up and dance.


MDB...I so wish I could see you and Mrs. Pecos dancing.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Gary O'

Tom 86 said:


> Here is an hour & a half of Roy Orbison.


Well spent


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Feelslikefar

Back when we lived in the Uk, my oldest son's favorite band was Guns and Roses.
I came home from work, heard 'Knockin on Heavin' Door' by that group.
Put my head his room and said, 'you know that's a cover of a Bob Dylan song...'
He stated that 'No, G and R wrote that'!
I smiled and walked away.
Just one of those things you remember.

One year ago, to this day, he left us.

I miss him every day.
It's a hole that can never be filled.
The hurt is something I've never experienced.

Going to take a break for a while.


----------



## oldpop

Where I was led me to where I am now. Where I am now will lead me to where I am going. Nothing in my life stays the same. Sometimes that is a good thing and sometimes it is not. Either way I have to keep on moving forward whether I want to or not.


----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Tom 86

Happy Birthday in Heaven Elvis.  1-8-35


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Very appropriate considering Sidney Poitier's passing.  Beautiful song!


----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


I hope you are able to view this.  It is Heart doing a version of Stairway to Heaven as a tribute to Led Zeppelin.


----------



## SeaBreeze

dseag2 said:


> I hope you are able to view this.  It is Heart doing a version of Stairway to Heaven as a tribute to Led Zeppelin.


I've heard that before, Heart does an excellent performance of this song.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Murrmurr

Mostly I've been listening to my thoughts. But also lots of Queen and Pink Floyd.

This one was recorded in 1984, but how perfect a week and a half ago!


----------



## dseag2

But sadly, some things don't age so well.


----------



## dseag2

Anything by Richard Marx.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Tish




----------



## dseag2

Something very unexpected.  A friend sent me the link to this video.  I would never have looked for it otherwise.  I am also posting in Song Covers.  Amazing!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop

https://www.3wk.com/


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Sassycakes

I can't believe today was the first time I heard this song.I'm still crying.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bretrick

Peter Sarstedt - Where Do You Go To My Lovely​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JimBob1952

I've been listening to this song a lot lately.  Couldn't tell you why.


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Mizmo

with Michael McDonald


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Mizmo

Paco Dennis said:


>




On guitar! .... first time for me  ... wonderful !


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

Tish said:


>




Love the Piano Guys...they are unique


----------



## Bretrick

Tina Charles - I love to love​


----------



## Bretrick

Tina Charles - Dance Little Lady Dance​


----------



## Bretrick

Squeeze - Cool For Cats​


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Skyking




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Pretty fly, for a blind guy and to write such a beautiful song
when his own eyes could see nothing. How ironic is that?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Cat Stevens – Morning Has Broken​


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## dseag2

Mentioned in previous posts.  The amazing range and voice of Lisa Fischer.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Take your pick.


----------



## Chris21E

*



*


----------



## Chris21E




----------



## Tish




----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


This is truly amazing!  I saw it in a Freddie Mercury bio.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

And this...


----------



## dseag2




----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly

dseag2 said:


> Take your pick.


the 2nd and 3rd videos are unavailable to view here...


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952

Ok, I admit this one is pretty obscure....


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Tish

dseag2 said:


> This is truly amazing!  I saw it in a Freddie Mercury bio.  Thanks for posting.


Aww, you are very welcome.


----------



## Tish

dseag2 said:


>


Love that song, thank you for posting it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Mizmo

My Way.......singers and instrumental...goosebumps


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Feelslikefar

_And I'll do anything I got to do      
Cut my hair and shine my shoes        
And keep on singin' the blues         
If I can stay here in Johnny's garden _


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Paco Dennis

Tish said:


>


FANTASIC! That was so awesome, beautiful, and very unique. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Chris21E

Jazz....


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes

My Dad would sing this to me.


----------



## dseag2

Sassycakes said:


> Tish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another great Lara Fabian song.
Click to expand...


----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


This is another great Lara Fabian song.  I read some time ago that she was meant to be the next Celine Dion in the US, but for some reason things just didn't work out that way.  What an incredible voice!


----------



## Gary O'

This oldie always gets to me

guess it's 'cause I'm an oldie


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bretrick

Paul and Paula - Hey Paula 1963​


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky

starts at :50 seconds


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Rah-Rah




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JaniceM

hollydolly said:


>


it says video isn't available


----------



## Rah-Rah




----------



## hollydolly

JaniceM said:


> it says video isn't available


Try this one..


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Rah-Rah




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Rah-Rah




----------



## Tish

dseag2 said:


> This is another great Lara Fabian song.  I read some time ago that she was meant to be the next Celine Dion in the US, but for some reason things just didn't work out that way.  What an incredible voice!


Her voice always gives me Goosebumps.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Rah-Rah




----------



## JimBob1952

Feelslikefar said:


> _And I'll do anything I got to do
> Cut my hair and shine my shoes
> And keep on singin' the blues
> If I can stay here in Johnny's garden _


Is this from Manassas?


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## RFW

Not a song but anybody remember this?
Probably still one of the funniest things I've ever seen. Better than the movie version.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

hollydolly said:


>


Suddenly not showing, although I saw it before and liked it.  Looks like it shows in my quote though?


----------



## dseag2

RFW said:


> Not a song but anybody remember this?
> Probably still one of the funniest things I've ever seen. Better than the movie version.


I remember Up in Smoke.  They were so funny.  I've watched Nice Dreams like a million times!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Chris21E

*Music to keep one warm...




*


----------



## kburra

Great Liverpool band ,love this !


----------



## kburra

David in the Aussie outback!..love it!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## charry




----------



## charry

RFW said:


> Not a song but anybody remember this?
> Probably still one of the funniest things I've ever seen. Better than the movie version.


Love these guys


----------



## JaniceM

I had this album shortly after I graduated from high school..  could not for anything place the group's name but found it today:






The group was from Spain, this cover of Janis Ian's song is the only track that's in English.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Shero




----------



## Rah-Rah




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

So many great songs by Grand Funk Railroad!  One of my favorites.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## oldpop




----------



## kburra

A classic that lives on!


----------



## kburra

They don`t make songs like this anymore!!


----------



## kburra

Their best ever!


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Rah-Rah




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## dseag2

oldpeculier said:


>


Thank you for reminding me of this great duet.


----------



## Chris21E




----------



## kburra

And for something a bit different !
Euro & Status Quo - In The Army Now (Remix) - YouTube


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Okay, this isn't the _best_ video that you'll see today
and the voice, well, it's not the best either. But 
these ladies look like they'd be fun and I like fun.


----------



## Furryanimal

featuring Mark Wilson on guitar and vocals....
I know him!


----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet

Sachet said:


>


Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## OneEyedDiva

I was listening to some oldies today. I woke up from a nap with the first one in my head. These take me waaayyyy back.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

A little 80's dance music from my heyday in Miami.


----------



## dseag2

And another 80's dance classic.


----------



## dseag2

And the last one.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Oops!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JimBob1952

Paco Dennis said:


>


  This is one that Jorma wrote for JA, but he wanted Marty to sing it.  I think it's beautiful, although I don't quite know what it means.


----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Cruel Summer, then and now.  They've still got it!


----------



## Gary O'

It's been said this is the most beautiful rendition, ever


No argument from me


----------



## kburra

A special meaning for me.
MORRIS ALBERT FEELINGS STEREO - YouTube


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

Gary O' said:


> It's been said this is the most beautiful rendition, ever
> 
> 
> No argument from me


Wow, that gave me gooebumps.


----------



## Tish

kburra said:


> A special meaning for me.
> MORRIS ALBERT FEELINGS STEREO - YouTube


Never heard that version, love it.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## dseag2




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## drifter

I have quit listening.


----------



## carouselsilver

RIP Meatloaf:


----------



## Tish




----------



## dseag2




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## hollydolly

SeaBreeze said:


>


I've loved that since I was a kid and I love it just as much today...,


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sachet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze

Long video, few songs in a row, easier to view in Full Screen


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## john19485

My cousin Randy Trewick


----------



## Jackie23

Neil Diamond 81 today......


----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


> I've loved that since I was a kid and I love it just as much today...,


Same here!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

*No one* else has a voice like Luther; you always knew when he was singing a song. I was looking for a song I knew he was singing at the record store going through all his albums. Like...that has to be Luther! Turns out he was doing the lead vocals on a song on the album by the group Change. You can see how revered he was by his fellow artists in this video. Gone too soon. R.I.P. Luther. @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky


----------



## dseag2

OneEyedDiva said:


> *No one* else has a voice like Luther; you always knew when he was singing a song. I was looking for a song I knew he was singing at the record store going through all his albums. Like...that has to be Luther! Turns out he was doing the lead vocals on a song on the album by the group Change. You can see how revered he was by his fellow artists in this video. Gone too soon. R.I.P. Luther. @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky


No one.  And this song has the ability to make me happy and sad at the same time.  

After my father passed away I heard "Dance With My Father Again" and bawled uncontrollably.  Darn, I'm crying now as I watch the video.  Luther had the ability to move people.  Yes, RIP.


----------



## dseag2

And this was beautiful as well.  I still remember it from many years ago on American Idol.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

dseag2 said:


> And this was beautiful as well.  I still remember it from many years ago on American Idol.


Like we say..."that girl can *sang*!" Very nice version of that song....she has the right voice for it. And yes...Luther did move people. Did you know he started out as a back up singer for Bette Midler?


----------



## dseag2

OneEyedDiva said:


> Like we say..."that girl can *sang*!" Very nice version of that song....she has the right voice for it. And yes...Luther did move people. Did you know he started out as a back up singer for Bette Midler?


I had no idea.  She was one of the most talented singers ever on American Idol.  She had a couple of acting roles after that show but I haven't kept up with her lately.  We don't watch American Idol anymore but she has always stood out in my memory.


----------



## dseag2

@OneEyedDiva, I've posted this several times, but Lisa Fischer is probably my all-time favorite.  She was a backup singer for The Rolling Stones.  She came into her own in 1991 when she won a grammy.  She is quoted as saying she preferred to remain in the background.  She is still touring to this day.  Absolutely the most beautiful voice ever, IMHO.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

dseag2 said:


> @OneEyedDiva, I've posted this several times, but Lisa Fischer is probably my all-time favorite.  She was a backup singer for The Rolling Stones.  She came into her own in 1991 when she won a grammy.  She is quoted as saying she preferred to remain in the background.  She is still touring to this day.  Absolutely the most beautiful voice ever, IMHO.


What a voice! She's pretty too. I think my BFF may have played piano for her at least once. I'm going to have to ask her.


----------



## Pecos

OneEyedDiva said:


> *No one* else has a voice like Luther; you always knew when he was singing a song. I was looking for a song I knew he was singing at the record store going through all his albums. Like...that has to be Luther! Turns out he was doing the lead vocals on a song on the album by the group Change. You can see how revered he was by his fellow artists in this video. Gone too soon. R.I.P. Luther. @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky


He was definitely one of the great ones.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Demis Roussos - My Friend The Wind​


----------



## Bretrick

Gipsy Kings - Bamboléo​


----------



## RFW

hollydolly said:


>


My sons used to listen to this.


----------



## RFW




----------



## hollydolly

RFW said:


> My sons used to listen to this.


This came out when I was living in Southern Spain, so it always reminds me of being there


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

You hit all the musical sweet spots, Seabreeze!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Trila




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Shero




----------



## SeaBreeze

Shero said:


>


I see video unavailable.


----------



## kburra

I remember when this came out ( U K) it was banned 1959,also many radio stations in the U.S. refused to play it TOO SAD!
Mark Dinning - Teen angel (1960) - YouTube


----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Did you see that Neil Young left Spotify due to Joe Rogan's podcast?  A man with integrity.

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/26/arts/music/spotify-neil-young-joe-rogan.html


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Gary O'

Man, if this don't send ya back











Wonder if Rich William's eye issue was the inspiration for this song.....


----------



## OneEyedDiva

When I was younger, I so related to this song, so beautifully done. @Pecos @Pinky
@palides2021 @IFortuna


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Still in oldies mode today. This is one of my favorites. @Pecos @Pinky @Paco Dennis @palides2021 @IFortuna


----------



## Paco Dennis

OneEyedDiva said:


> When I was younger, I so related to this song, so beautifully done. @Pecos @Pinky
> @palides2021 @IFortuna


WOW!!! A GREAT song. Thanks...first time for me.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

dseag2 said:


> Did you see that Neil Young left Spotify due to Joe Rogan's podcast?  A man with integrity.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/01/26/arts/music/spotify-neil-young-joe-rogan.html


Yes I did, much love and respect for Neil Young.  I love his music and never used spotify to listen to it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Best to watch in Full Screen mode.


----------



## Sachet




----------



## Feelslikefar

Some songs I never tire of.  Masterpiece from the 1600's.


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## dseag2

OneEyedDiva said:


> When I was younger, I so related to this song, so beautifully done. @Pecos @Pinky
> @palides2021 @IFortuna


Amazing song!  This was the favorite song of my girlfriend in high school.  She wrote the title in my yearbook.  We are still in touch after almost 50 years.  I sent her this.  Not as good as the original but respectable.


----------



## IFortuna




----------



## Sachet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sachet




----------



## IFortuna

Sachet said:


>


I love these guys.  My favorite "Drunken Sailor"!!!  I know what to do with a drunken sailor.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## Feelslikefar

A sad, haunting song with vocals by Walter Becker.
So used to Donald Fagen doing the lead vocals for Steely Dan, nice to hear Walter do one. 
R.I.P


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

*Bobby Goldsboro - Honey




*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Anything by Three Dog Night.   I listen to this one when I want to relax.  Such a beautiful song.


----------



## SeaBreeze

dseag2 said:


> Anything by Three Dog Night.   I listen to this one when I want to relax.  Such a beautiful song.


Love this, been ages since I've heard it, thanks for posting.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Sachet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Knight

Fats Domino


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

As usual, I am in an Elvis mood.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Bretrick

Russian Eduard Khil - LaLaLa​


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar

Since there's a legal battle going on over Jimi Hendrix music, no youtube videos.
A nice tribute piece.
Love the lyrics.

Choose this one...


----------



## Bretrick

Earth, Wind & Fire - September​


----------



## Trila

Tish said:


>


Ooh, yea!  One of my favorites!


----------



## Trila




----------



## Trila

hollydolly said:


>


Love it!  I know all of the words....I sang along!


----------



## hollydolly

Trila said:


> Love it!  I know all of the words....I sang along!


lol , so did I... twice...


----------



## dseag2

It's a long one but worth the time.  I had this album and then the CD.  So many great songs on it.  Turn it up loud!


----------



## Trila

dseag2 said:


> It's a long one but worth the time.  I had this album and then the CD.  So many great songs on it.  Turn it up loud!


Good one!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Paco Dennis said:


>


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish

Trila said:


> Ooh, yea!  One of my favorites!


Mine too.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose

SeaBreeze said:


>


Haven't heard this in so many years!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Sachet




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Tish




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2

MMinSoCal said:


>


Loved that song!  That was Benjamin Orr who had this solo hit I've listened to over and over again.  Sadly, he passed away from cancer in 2000.


----------



## dseag2

Sad but beautiful song.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Anything by Stevie Nicks, but especially this.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MMinSoCal

dseag2 said:


> Loved that song!  That was Benjamin Orr who had this solo hit I've listened to over and over again.  Sadly, he passed away from cancer in 2000.


So sad, I know. Such a talented, and handsome, musician!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Marie5656

*Watched Cher last night on the tribute to Betty White on TV,   GREAT





*


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## SeaBreeze

Marie5656 said:


> *Watched Cher last night on the tribute to Betty White on TV,   GREAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rest in peace Betty, you will always be loved and remembered.


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2

MMinSoCal said:


>


Wow, this is great!  I had only heard the Patty Smith version.  Just a great song!


----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


You posted my favorite David Gates song from my childhood.  I was 15 y/o and loved this song.  Thanks for bringing back great memories.  These songs can put you right back where you were when you were growing up.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


And you put me right back to 15 y/o again!


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MMinSoCal

dseag2 said:


> Wow, this is great!  I had only heard the Patty Smith version.  Just a great song!


@dseag2 Bruce wrote this beautiful song. He donated the song to Patti to include on her album.


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2

This always made me teary eyed.


----------



## Rah-Rah

Have you heard the 10,000 Maniacs version of the great song :Because The Night"?


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2

Rah-Rah said:


> Have you heard the 10,000 Maniacs version of the great song :Because The Night"?


Yes, many times.  Just forgot about it.  Great cover!  Love Natalie!


----------



## MMinSoCal

Rah-Rah said:


> Have you heard the 10,000 Maniacs version of the great song :Because The Night"?


@Rah-Rah Nice! Natalie Merchant is one of the best female vocalists, IMHO.


----------



## dseag2

MMinSoCal said:


>


Ahhh, Elton and Bernie Taupin.


----------



## dseag2

Almost anything by Heart.  I listen to them continuously.


----------



## MMinSoCal

dseag2 said:


> Almost anything by Heart.  I listen to them continuously.


@dseag2 Agree! The Wilson sisters rock!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## oldpop

Good selection.
https://www.accuradio.com/?name=Jazz Fusion Guitar&b0=Jazz


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Snow74

Barn Courtney. Glitter and Gold ( not sure how to insert video from YouTube)


----------



## Furryanimal

Snow74 said:


> Barn Courtney. Glitter and Gold ( not sure how to insert video from YouTube)







there is a thread somewhere on here where I’ve explained it in easy steps.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Snow74

Furryanimal said:


> there is a thread somewhere on here where I’ve explained it in easy steps.


Going to search now thank you


----------



## Sassycakes

This was my nephew's favorite song.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal

Snow74 said:


> Going to search now thank you


I’m now thinking it was pictures not videos..so
go to you tube.
select your video and click share then  ‘copy video’
Come here and click on the posting box
you will see ‘select/Select all/Paste
click on ‘Paste’and the video URL appears
then click ‘post reply’.


----------



## JimBob1952

Loved this song as a kid, and it's still great.


----------



## JimBob1952

Another cowboy-themed tune


----------



## JimBob1952

Ok, one more


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Snow74 said:


> Barn Courtney. Glitter and Gold ( not sure how to insert video from YouTube)


Right click on the youtube video.  Left click on Copy Video URL.  Come here to your post and Right click and  click Paste.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Furryanimal

Full version..


----------



## Snow74

Furryanimal said:


> I’m now thinking it was pictures not videos..so
> go to you tube.
> select your video and click share then  ‘copy video’
> Come here and click on the posting box
> you will see ‘select/Select all/Paste
> click on ‘Paste’and the video URL appears
> then click ‘post reply’.


Thank you so very much…almost tempted to just sing the song


----------



## Snow74

Furryanimal said:


> Full version..


You know how there is always one who just doesn’t get it..that be me…tried and tried not able to post videos..


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## RFW

Snow74 said:


>


Looks like you did it!


----------



## Snow74

RFW said:


> Looks like you did it!


Yes finally


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Tish




----------



## Snow74

Tish said:


>


So you enjoy them too? Guess our musical tastes are similar..these are an acquired taste.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Stumbled across this oldie.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

(Note the time this was posted?)


----------



## JimBob1952

SeaBreeze said:


> Stumbled across this oldie.


Thanks, that brightened a rainy afternoon!


----------



## JimBob1952

Anybody like the Beat Generation? Not by them, but about them.


----------



## JimBob1952

Good song for a rainy day.


----------



## JimBob1952

I like to post these in threes.  Today's theme is "songs for a rainy day."  Maybe this one is too obvious, given the title.


----------



## Tish

Snow74 said:


> So you enjoy them too? Guess our musical tastes are similar..these are an acquired taste.


I absolutely love them.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Snow74

Tish said:


> I absolutely love them.


My son and I exchange our findings..he is 53 I am74..the odd music lovers


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74

Tish said:


>


Will have to listen to. Not familiar


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

Snow74 said:


> You know how there is always one who just doesn’t get it..that be me…tried and tried not able to post videos..


Keep practicing..it took me ages to figure it out..it’s quite easy really.


----------



## Paco Dennis

This from the movie "The Fighting Temptations"...free on YouTube


----------



## Snow74

Furryanimal said:


> Keep practicing..it took me ages to figure it out..it’s quite easy really.


I did finally get it after lots of tries


----------



## JimBob1952

SeaBreeze said:


> Stumbled across this oldie.




From Wikipedia:  

The song saw positive press from music writers of the time; _Billboard_ glowingly described the song as "an exciting blend of medieval polyphonic structure with the modern hormonal sound".[6] Since its release, the song has seen critical acclaim. Andrew Hamilton of AllMusic said of the song: "The Jamies' 'Summertime, Summertime' is one of those songs you only have to hear once for it to live rent-free in your mind forever. The bouncy doo wop novelty ... surely provided inspiration for later novelty groups like the Village People and Sha Na Na to perform songs in the same campy style."[5] Bruce Springsteen said of the song: "It always signaled the beginning of summer for me, in its baroque joy, and I always loved hearing it for the first time, each summer. It meant summer was on!"[7]


----------



## Snow74

Still gives me shivers..


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952

Today's theme is "Songs from the late 60s that should have been bigger hits than they were"


----------



## JimBob1952

I cheated on the last one as it's from 1965.  So here's another.


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Snow74




----------



## charry

https://fb.watch/a_AodxdyEY/


----------



## Mizmo

Just great guitar and voice....


----------



## Tish




----------



## Snow74

Tish said:


>


Never heard of this one


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Feelslikefar

Another Album I tortured my family with in high school.
Full blast coming from my room till told to 'TURN THAT DOWN!'






They even play a Woody Herman song...


----------



## RFW

I usually stream music on Tidal, while going through the songs posted here, I've found a playlist my son apparently shares with me and found that his taste of 90's to present day music (a.k.a not targeted at our age group) is not half bad. Certainly not something I heard or noticed before during that time. 
Has anyone ever done this as well? How do you feel about your children/grandchildren's taste in music?


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


How did you know I had every Elton John album released in the 70's?


----------



## dseag2

Anything by the Grass Roots.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

And this.


----------



## dseag2

One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Sachet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JimBob1952

Today's theme:  Underplayed masterpieces by the Kinks.


----------



## JimBob1952

Used in the film The Darjeeling Limited


----------



## JimBob1952

Just a great song


----------



## JimBob1952

No theme to this one, just liked it and thought it deserved a replay


----------



## JimBob1952

When you're at a wedding and the band decides to play the one song that will get everybody up and dancing


----------



## JimBob1952

Same era, same great feel


----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

I can listen to Gene all day.


----------



## Sassycakes

I'm in an Elvis mood.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2

Sachet said:


>


This one was just in my head earlier today and I hadn't seen your post.


----------



## Bretrick

Peggy Lee - Fever​


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'

Boy, they were young

play it children


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## kburra

Peter Frampton - Show Me The Way (Live Midnight Special 1975).avi - YouTube


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sachet




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sassycakes

This was always the last song they played at the Saturday night dances.


----------



## IFortuna

.


----------



## IFortuna

IFortuna said:


>


Shaking the tree to see who you really are


----------



## Sassycakes

Growing up these 3 guys all lived a few blocks away from where I lived and I knew all of them.


----------



## JimBob1952

dseag2 said:


> This one was just in my head earlier today and I hadn't seen your post.



Unless I'm mistaken, Ed King (Lynyrd Skynryd guitarist) started out with this band.  This is a good song!


----------



## IFortuna

Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon
We are shakin' the tree
Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon
We are shakin' the tree
Waiting your time, dreaming of a better life
Waiting your time, you're more than just a wife
You don't have to do what your mother has done
She has done, this is your life, this new life has begun
It's your day, a woman's day
It's your day, a woman's day

Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon
We are shakin' the tree
Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon
We are shakin' the tree
Turning the tide, you are on the incoming wave
Turning the tide, you know you are nobody's slave
Find your sisters or brothers who can hear all the truth in what you say
They can support you when you're on your way
It's your day, a woman's day
It's your day, a woman's day

Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon
We are shakin' the tree
Souma Yergon, Sou Nou Yergon
We are shakin' the tree
Changing your ways, changing those surrounding you
Changing your ways, more than any man can do
Open your heart, show him the anger and pain, so you heal
Maybe he's looking for his womanly side, let him feel
You had to be so strong
And you do nothing wrong, nothing wrong at all
We're gonna break it down
We're gonna shake it down, shake it all around

No no no no no no
No no no no no no
No no no no no no
It's your day, a woman's day
It's your day, a woman's day
It's your day, a woman's day
It's your day, a woman's day
It's your day, a woman's day
It's your day, a woman's day
It's your day, a woman's day
It's your day, a woman's day
It's your day, a woman's day
It's your day, a woman's day
It's your day, a woman's day
It's your day, a woman's day
You had to be so strong
You do nothing wrong, nothing wrong at all
We're gonna break it down
We're gonna shake it down, shake it all around
Source: LyricFind
Songwriters: Peter Gabriel / Youssou N'Dour


----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## jakbird

A RITMO CABALLO - YouTube

Shows up on the spanish language radio station a few times a day,


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish

Snow74 said:


> Never heard of this one


It's a cover they did of Tears for Fears song which was released in 1985 I think.


----------



## Tish

Snow74 said:


> Will have to listen to. Not familiar


It's a beautiful song, that I think all of us have experienced a relationship that made us feel like we were losing ourselves. Chester Bennington really captures the disjointness of feeling like you are drowning.


----------



## Tish

Snow74 said:


> My son and I exchange our findings..he is 53 I am74..the odd music lovers


So do I with my eldest he is 37 I am 60


----------



## RFW

Tish said:


> So do I with my eldest he is 37 I am 60


Now I see why you're into the music my sons were.  And I'm still trying to keep up here. Don't like the shouting but that's just me.


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jakbird

Snow74 said:


>


A sad life but an unmistakable voice.  Often listened to this song at work over the last 20 years.  My wife had never heard of Edith Piaf until we watched the movie about her.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Trila




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Trila

RFW said:


> I usually stream music on Tidal, while going through the songs posted here, I've found a playlist my son apparently shares with me and found that his taste of 90's to present day music (a.k.a not targeted at our age group) is not half bad. Certainly not something I heard or noticed before during that time.
> Has anyone ever done this as well? How do you feel about your children/grandchildren's taste in music?


My husband and I volunteer at a roller rink....he is the deejay.  He plays (clean) Top 40 music for the kids.  Some of it is fantastic!
Right now my favorite song is _Blinding_ _Lights_ by The Weeknd.

There are many others that I like, too!  _Dance_ by DNCE, _New Light _by John Mayer to name just two.


----------



## RFW

Trila said:


> My husband and I volunteer at a roller rink....he is the deejay.  He plays (clean) Top 40 music for the kids.  Some of it is fantastic!
> Right now my favorite song is _Blinding_ _Lights_ by The Weeknd.
> 
> There are many others that I like, too!  _Dance_ by DNCE, _New Light _by John Mayer to name just two.


Blinding Lights is a nice throwback! I also like Save Your Tears.


----------



## dseag2

Gary O' said:


> Boy, they were young
> 
> play it children


Did you know they meant "In the Garden of Eden"?


----------



## dseag2

Snow74 said:


>


This is so iconic.  We recently attended an Immersive Van Gogh experience and this song was played during one of the segments.  So amazing!


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Moody Blues.


----------



## RFW




----------



## Gary O'

dseag2 said:


> Did you know they meant "In the Garden of Eden"?


I know, but whoever put that on YouTube didn't

Actually, for the longest time, I didn't know....or care
Back then, I hardly ever listened to the lyrics
Jus' good party sounds


Loud





With the exception of *House of the Rising Sun*


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## horseless carriage

Dean Martin, "Sway," on 45 Vinyl. Wonderful!


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74

those teenage yearshttps://youtu.be/JJHvYU_y6xQ


----------



## Snow74

those teenage years


----------



## Snow74




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Trila

Yes!!!!!


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## RFW




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## timoc

MarciKS said:


>


I do like this, I'll hear it all in the morning, thank you.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Trila




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## JimBob1952

Today's theme is:  Songs we used to listen to on the radio when taking my son to summer camp in Maine in the late 1990s.


----------



## Tom 86

Deleted


----------



## JimBob1952

Circa 1996


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## JimBob1952

1999 I think


----------



## JimBob1952

The year 2000 -- this one was a bit naughty but we listened anyway -- fun times!  And then a big lobster dinner when we got there.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JimBob1952

Before Steve Miller went mainstream, there was this great song.


----------



## Sassycakes

When I lived in the City a fellow that lived up our street was a DJ. We would have block parties every year. First, he would play songs with a girl's name in the title, then he would play a song that he knew was your favorite. He played Barbara Ann, and then this one for me as my favorite.


----------



## Gardenlover

What am I listening to in 2022? Well mostly my wife, I want to live.


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## jakbird

Sassycakes said:


> He played Barbara Ann


The version of Barbara Ann by the Beach Boys is one of my surf music favorites.  Far as I know it was the only record where Dean Torrance (of Jan and Dean) did backups for the Beach Boys, just for fun.  His voice in the recording stands out.  The best of two surf supergroups...


----------



## Trila




----------



## Shero




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Signe The Survivor

One of the most beautiful songs ever.


----------



## hollydolly

Fave from my yoof...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

jakbird said:


> The version of Barbara Ann by the Beach Boys is one of my surf music favorites.  Far as I know it was the only record where Dean Torrance (of Jan and Dean) did backups for the Beach Boys, just for fun.  His voice in the recording stands out.  The best of two surf supergroups...


It's funny when I was in grade school there were 6 girls named Barbara,so when the Nun would call Barbara all six of us would stand up. One day he Nun said I didn't have to stand up because my first name is Barbara Ann.


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## SeaBreeze

Best watched in Full Screen mode, lower bottom right icon.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## dseag2

Sachet said:


>


OMG, I can't believe you posted this.  My best friend had this album and used to play this when we were 14 y/o.  I was trying to remember the song to post it and could only remember "we were flying low and hit something in the air".  This song is the stuff of nightmares, but thanks for posting so I could remember.  It was part of my childhood for sure.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## dseag2

Signe The Survivor said:


> One of the most beautiful songs ever.


Truly.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74

Can’t forget


----------



## Snow74

How about this oldie?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Signe The Survivor

dseag2 said:


> Truly.


George Michael does a rendition of the song that is 2nd to only Roberta Flack. It is also truly beautiful


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Haha, this was the last song they used to play before the disco closed in 1976.  I guess all the drunk people decided it was Last Call and they would find someone to slow dance.  Anyway, it was a great song!


----------



## dseag2

Signe The Survivor said:


> George Michael does a rendition of the song that is 2nd to only Roberta Flack. It is also truly beautiful


Thank you for sharing.  I've never heard this before.  Such a beautiful voice silenced so young.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

dseag2 said:


> Thank you for sharing.  I've never heard this before.  Such a beautiful voice silenced so young.


He definitely had a beautiful voice and unfortunately gone way before his time.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


> Best watched in Full Screen mode, lower bottom right icon.


Try this remix.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## dseag2

Iconic 80's.


----------



## dseag2

I'm sure I posted this in What I'm Listening to In 2021 but it's still one of my faves.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Snow74

My dad was6’3 and a miner


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74

Songs hold your memories…troubled teenager


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Sachet

Y


dseag2 said:


> OMG, I can't believe you posted this.  My best friend had this album and used to play this when we were 14 y/o.  I was trying to remember the song to post it and could only remember "we were flying low and hit something in the air".  This song is the stuff of nightmares, but thanks for posting so I could remember.  It was part of my childhood for sure.


You're welcome, dseag2. A local cover band used to do this one and purchased a police siren, as they also did Black Sabbath's War Pigs.


----------



## Snow74

For the Bullies and the Cheaters..RIP Divine


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tish




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Geezer Garage

With out music I'd be lost. Listening all day long to the beauty of music. Mike


----------



## SeaBreeze

Best watched in Full Screen.


----------



## dseag2

Snow74 said:


> For the Bullies and the Cheaters..RIP Divine


Back at ya, for all the Bullies...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

A beautiful song which seems to have a darker meaning.  I think we can all relate to this.  I just really enjoyed it during my times by the pool in the late 80's.


----------



## dseag2

Anything by Diana Krall, but I think I'd go with Besame Mucho.


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2

Here's one for you @MMinSoCal.


----------



## dseag2

MMinSoCal said:


>


I love Yvonne Elliman.  We have tickets to see Jesus Christ Superstar in early April so thank you for the reminder.


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal

dseag2 said:


> I love Yvonne Elliman.  We have tickets to see Jesus Christ Superstar in early April so thank you for the reminder.


IMHO, JC Superstar (this production) was spectacular!  Yvonne Elliman and Ted Neeley were casted correctly!


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Geezer Garage

Love this guy. Every once in a while a real game changer comes along, and he was definitely one. Mike


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## hollydolly

Tom 86 said:


>


I'm getting this video is not available..Tom


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tom 86

hollydolly said:


> I'm getting this video is not available..Tom


Try this,  Maybe Canada has it restricted.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## hollydolly

Tom 86 said:


> Try this,  Maybe Canada has it restricted.


LOL..I'm in England and sadly that's showing as unavailable as well.. what's the title, Tom, I'll look on youtube myself for it..


----------



## Tom 86

hollydolly said:


> LOL..I'm in England and sadly that's showing as unavailable as well.. what's the title, Tom, I'll look on youtube myself for it..


Save a horse Ride A Cowboy


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## hollydolly

Tom 86 said:


> Save a horse Ride A Cowboy


LOL..that's so funny, even your link took me to Video Unavailable... searched for it myself.. tell me you're not having the same problem as me with this one..


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Gary O'

Sorry, I can't seem to play this too much


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

It's a given, my choices are redundant
Hey, it's what I'm listening to
I like it, so I play it......over and over

Headphones are nice

Ray does this so well
I find my head flopping side to side, like Ray
Heh, the sound don't come out like Ray....probably

Headphones are nice


----------



## dseag2

Something I just discovered in one of the mixes I was listening to.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Took me forever to clear the cobwebs and remember this band's name but they were great.


----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## dseag2

Bay City Rollers singer Les McKeown died with a "heavy heart" after long term alcohol and drug abuse.   

https://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/bay-city-rollers-singer-les-24943126#:~:text=Entertainment-,Bay City Rollers singer Les McKeown died with a 'heavy,natural causes, including heart disease.:cry:


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Snow74

The best of the best


----------



## Snow74

For the kid in all of us


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74

Used to sing this to my grandson


----------



## Snow74

When the boy you liked didn’t like you


----------



## Snow74

His expression is priceless


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Paco Dennis

lyrics

_We would swoop down on the town
Kill everyone that wasn't beautiful_

[Verse 1]
And I don't want you and I don't need you
Don't bother to resist, or I'll beat you
It's not your fault that you're always wrong
The weak ones are there to justify the strong
The beautiful people, the beautiful people
It's all relative to the size of your steeple
You can't see the forest for the trees
And you can't smell your own shit on your knees

[Pre-Chorus]
There's no time to discriminate
Hate every ************ that's in your way

[Chorus]
Hey, you, what do you see?
Something beautiful or something free?
Hey, you, are you trying to be mean?
If you live with apes, man, it's hard to be clean
(Ah, ah)

[Verse 2]
The worms will live in every host
It's hard to pick which one they hate the most
The horrible people, the horrible people
It's all anatomic as the size of your steeple
Capitalism has made it this way
Old-fashioned fascism will take it away


[Chorus]
Hey, you, what do you see?
Something beautiful or something free?
Hey, you, are you trying to be mean?
If you live with apes, man, it's hard to be clean

[Pre-Chorus]
There's no time to discriminate
Hate every ************ that's in your way

[Bridge]
(Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey)
The beautiful people, the beautiful people (Ah)
The beautiful people, the beautiful people (Ah)
The beautiful people, the beautiful people (Ah)
The beautiful people, the beautiful people (Ah)

[Chorus]
Hey, you, what do you see?
Something beautiful or something free?
Hey, you, are you trying to be mean?
If you live with apes, man, it's hard to be clean
Hey, you, what do you see?
Something beautiful or something free?
Hey, you, are you trying to be mean?
If you live with apes, man, it's hard to be clean


[Outro]
The beautiful people, the beautiful people
The beautiful people, the beautiful people
The beautiful people, the beautiful people
The beautiful people, the beautiful people


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

A song for Presidents Day, which is coming up soon!


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Signe The Survivor

Chris P Bacon said:


>


Very appropriate song in these times with Russia on the brink of invading Ukraine.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Signe The Survivor said:


> Very appropriate song in these times with Russia on the brink of invading Ukraine.


That was my thought too, thanks so much, Miss!


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## OneEyedDiva

dseag2 said:


> Something I just discovered in one of the mixes I was listening to.


I remember being shocked when I found out DTrain was just one person.  LOL  I guess you are familiar with his classic Keep On. I haven't gone through this entire thread so don't know if this was posted already so here it is:


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Seems like a good song, for Valentine's Day​


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## jakbird

Johann Pachelbel - Canon in D Major - Bing video
One of the best examples of canonical form baroque music, something that appeals to any mathematician.  The composer applies canonical transforms to the melody, wandering off and then returning to the original line.  That kind of sophisticated complexity is lacking in modern music.


----------



## JimBob1952

Very nice, mellow song from...the Red Hot Chili Peppers!


----------



## JimBob1952

This song is just a lot of fun.


----------



## JimBob1952

As is this one.


----------



## RFW

JimBob1952 said:


> Very nice, mellow song from...the Red Hot Chili Peppers!


Nice riff.


----------



## JimBob1952

jakbird said:


> Johann Pachelbel - Canon in D Major - Bing video
> One of the best examples of canonical form baroque music, something that appeals to any mathematician.  The composer applies canonical transforms to the melody, wandering off and then returning to the original line.  That kind of sophisticated complexity is lacking in modern music.



First, welcome to SF!  

Second, we had some fun here a week or so ago with this song, which apparently uses baroque fugal techniques (I think I hear a harpsichord in there as well)






And speaking of harpsichords, I think there's one in here, too


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Knight

Beau Soleil avec Michael Doucet - Full Set - Live from the 2021 Cajun Zydeco Festival






This was for putting some pep in my step for my moring walk.

Probably not very familiar to most but variety is what I enjoy. Certainly don't fit a rock star image. Just good ole cajun music.


----------



## Pinky

Knight said:


> Beau Soleil avec Michael Doucet - Full Set - Live from the 2021 Cajun Zydeco Festival
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was for putting some pep in my step for my moring walk.
> 
> Probably not very familiar to most but variety is what I enjoy. Certainly don't fit a rock star image. Just good ole cajun music.


@Knight .. Queen Ida was my introduction to Cajun music, some decades ago. It's great foot-tappin' music.

Also like Clifton Chenier.


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


>


Wow, I remember this song as a kid but I've never seen the video.  I was so naive.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

dseag2 said:


> Wow, I remember this song as a kid but I've never seen the video.  I was so naive.  Thanks for sharing!


Oh man, I've liked that song forever. Used to be in my collection, years ago. Song is still in my heart!









Album covers made great art.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

*When you believe in things that you don't understand,
Then you suffer, superstition ain't the way, no, no, no*​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


>


I got you, my friend.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


>


Love her.  She ain't no Minx!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Snow74

Chris P Bacon said:


>


Wish I had written that song..lyrics would be different…lol


----------



## Tom 86

hollydolly said:


> LOL..that's so funny, even your link took me to Video Unavailable... searched for it myself.. tell me you're not having the same problem as me with this one..


Works for me.


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Snow74

in another life I was born on that train


----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


>


Back at ya...


----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Reminded me of one of my faves from Lobo.


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Geezer Garage




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74

I love motorcycles this is hilarious


----------



## Snow74

Those big bands


----------



## Snow74

Last one for tonight


----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


>


----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze

Pinky said:


>


Nice feel good, thanks for sharing, will be doing the same.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Snow74

14 years old going on 20
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## kburra

Nickelback - When We Stand Together - YouTube


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## dseag2

Pinky said:


>


I just love John Batiste.  I see him on every Stephen Colbert show and he is so laid back and genuine.  He has won so many Emmys but is still so down to earth.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Best to watch in Full Screen mode.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


> Best to watch in Full Screen mode.


This reminds me of the Van Gogh exhibit we saw.  it was amazing.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## SeaBreeze

dseag2 said:


> This reminds me of the Van Gogh exhibit we saw.  it was amazing.  Thanks for sharing!


If I recall, @Lara first posted that video here a looong time ago, so I also want to say thank you to her.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Lara

You have a great memory @SeaBreeze ...that was eons ago!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pinky




----------



## jakbird

LL Cool J - Around the Way Girl - Bing video

A nice ballad, back in the early days when hip hop was actual music.  This was one of his last hits before he went "gangsta".  I gave up on hip hop soon after.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Pinky said:


>


@Pinky Your video didn't come through. Can you share the title or try posting another version of it, please?


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Jackie23 said:


>


A little twang is a good thang!


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Chris P Bacon said:


> @Pinky Your video didn't come through. Can you share the title or try posting another version of it, please?


I've Got Love On My Mind by Natalie Cole   Here's a live version.


----------



## Snow74




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


> If I recall, @Lara first posted that video here a looong time ago, so I also want to say thank you to her.


Thank you @Lara!


----------



## dseag2

Not well known, but definitely beautiful and worth a watch.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Signe The Survivor

Beautiful Harmonies by a wonderful Canadian duo performing a Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young/ Neil Young song "Ohio" . The duo is Dala.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

SeaBreeze said:


>


@SeaBreeze, How very strange I got this.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

Tish said:


> @SeaBreeze, How very strange I got this.


The song is In The Year 2525 bu Zager and Evans.  Here's a different video, hope it works for you.


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Snow74

Do you ever stop missing your dad


----------



## Snow74

I can relate


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Jan14

I’ve been listening to my calm app.  Something to ease anxiety.  Instrumental, classical, soundscapes.   Guess I’m not as cool as others in here


----------



## FastTrax

Just another X-Treme Death Metal Trio.






IMHO by far this is the best Pink Floyd Tribute rendition of Comfortably Numb.

https://iamwarhol.bandcamp.com/track/comfortably-numb


----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## dseag2

Thank you for reminding me of Uriah Heep.  Always loved this song.


----------



## dseag2

RIP Brad Delp.  Beautiful voice.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Tish

SeaBreeze said:


> The song is In   Here's a different video, hope it works for you.


Nope same message again.
But found one that works.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky

Chris P Bacon said:


> @Pinky Your video didn't come through. Can you share the title or try posting another version of it, please?


@Chris P Bacon 

Another version .. hope you can view this one!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Snow74

Young girls wanted to be Laura..boyfriend ready to die for them


----------



## Kika




----------



## hollydolly

R.I.P Sarah Harding ( far right )...taken too young by breast Cancer


----------



## hollydolly

Can't believe this song was released 15 years ago...seems like yesterday...


----------



## Pink Biz

^^^ can't view in usa


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


> ^^^ can't view in usa


any good ?... not as good as the first video but hopefully you can see this one...


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2




----------



## MMinSoCal

A nice Brazilian/Portuguese rendition of the original from The Lovin' Spoonful.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## MMinSoCal

@dseag2 Translate, please? I love "singing along" all the same!


----------



## dseag2

Can only translate The Girl From Ipanema because it's in English!


----------



## MMinSoCal

dseag2 said:


> Can only translate The Girl From Ipanema because it's in English!


@dseag2 I love Lani Hall and Astrud Gilberto.  Beautiful and exotic singing voices, them two.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## oldpop




----------



## dseag2

Just wanted to thank everyone in this thread that has posted songs that I loved as a kid and haven't heard in so many years. Also those that have posted great music that I have never heard.  

This is one of the best kept secrets in SF and my favorite thread!


----------



## dseag2

MMinSoCal said:


> @dseag2 I love Lani Hall and Astrud Gilberto.  Beautiful and exotic singing voices, them two.


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

dseag2 said:


>


Great song, voice and artist.


----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Trish

Earlier this evening on Sky Arts






and then


----------



## Tish




----------



## MMinSoCal

@Gaer This one's for you!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## FastTrax

hollydolly said:


>



Billy Joel, wow. Totally cool.

Anyway speaking of starting fires the infamous Long Island Railroad's well known and documented record for being late 100% of the time has an unofficial theme song.






Please stand clear of the closing doors


----------



## Snow74

This rendition could move a rock


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2

Great song, and I love your new Avatar @MMinSoCal!


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal

dseag2 said:


> Great song, and I love your new Avatar @MMinSoCal!


@dseag2 Yes, it's a great song!  Like my new Avatar, eh?  It's very Murkan!


----------



## dseag2

I had to look up Murkan and I cracked up!


----------



## MMinSoCal

dseag2 said:


> I had to look up Murkan and I cracked up!


@dseag2 That's how "they" pronounce American!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Tish




----------



## JimBob1952

This song makes me cry for some reason.


----------



## JimBob1952

More Jorma, this time with Hot Tuna


----------



## JimBob1952

Jorma playing acoustic


----------



## JimBob1952

One more for today, one of my favorite Ry Cooder songs


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## hollydolly

One of the first records I ever owned ...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Thank you for posting this.  We're seeing them in concert on May 24, and I'm sure they will play this.  Their concert is called Tipping Point so...  Love it!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74

When I snowmobiled on my own..I would change drink for” I ride alone”


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


>


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis

SeaBreeze said:


>


  Pretty suggestive.  Here is one Misa and I talked about today..."love 'em and leave 'em"


----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## jakbird

Dear Hearts And Gentle People - Bing video

Very early (1962) Dusty Springfield with her brother Tom.  Dinah Shore made the song famous in 1949.


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly

Paco Dennis said:


>


Video not available here...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Very topical ...


----------



## Pinky




----------



## RFW

dseag2 said:


>


Reminds me of this.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## jakbird

Texas Tornados - "Soy De San Luis" [Live from Austin, TX] - Bing video

_Nortena_ isn't just Mexico, the Texas Tornados were from, you guessed it, San Antonio TX.  That's Flaco Jimenez on the accordion, none better.  Freddie Fender on Spanish vocals and Doug Sahms (remember the Sir Douglas Quintet?) doing English vocals.  In the background is Augie Meyers on drums, also from the Sir Douglas Quintet.

*Soy De San Luis* is one of my all-time favorites, can't help but sing along and dance in your seat.  I have all the Tornado's albums, and I believe just about every album from both Flaco Jimenez and his brother Santiago, master of the old style button accordion.

"She belongs to El Diablo, he can have her I don't want her anymore", a warning to anyone heading to San Antonio for a good time.


----------



## Sachet




----------



## Tish




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Sachet




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Tish

Tom 86 said:


>


Love this.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sachet




----------



## Bretrick

*The Ferrets - Don't Fall In Love 1977




*


----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


>


Marianne Faithful was so great in the 60's.  She took a twisted turn in the 70's.  I won't even post the link but her song "Why did you do what you did" is so vulgar it is unimaginable.  Talk about the devolution of a great artist!


----------



## RFW

dseag2 said:


> Marianne Faithful was so great in the 60's.  She took a twisted turn in the 70's.  I won't even post the link but her song "Why did you do what you did" is so vulgar it is unimaginable.  Talk about the devolution of a great artist!


That song was such a train wreck.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## dseag2

RFW said:


> That song was such a train wreck.


One of the drag queens in the 70's used to perform that.  That was the only reason I was familiar with it.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## RFW

My new favorite song.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

I just absolutely love this...looking forward to the album


----------



## hollydolly

Pink Biz said:


>


Unavailable here PB...


----------



## Pink Biz

hollydolly said:


> Unavailable here PB...


How about this?


----------



## Feelslikefar

Having a melancholy night...


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


> I just absolutely love this...looking forward to the album


The song is beautiful but what did I just watch?


----------



## dseag2

@hollydolly now I get it.  I just found this video.  Father John Misty with a great voice and sarcastic lyrics.  Love it!


----------



## Signe The Survivor

This is the Uncensored Version not because of bad language , but because the lyrics say "Lay Under Me". Wow have times changed. They had to edit the song to get it on the album. Also this song is with the original singer Signe Toly Anderson and not Grace Slick.


----------



## RFW

Signe The Survivor said:


> This is the Uncensored Version not because of bad language , but because the lyrics say "Lay Under Me". Wow have times changed. They had to edit the song to get it on the album. Also this song is with the original singer Signe Toly Anderson and not Grace Slick.


So true. ****** innuendos were all but forbidden. Now they can say exactly what they want do in explicit details.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## FastTrax

J-pop Icon



www.facebook.com/CrystalKay

www.twitter.com/CKAY26/

www.instagram.com/crystalkayofficial/?hl=en

www.tiktok.com/@crystalkayofficial?lang=en

https://universal-music.co.jp/crystal-kay/

www.imdb.com/name/nm1721527/

www.generasia.com/wiki/Crystal_Kay

www.tokyoweekender.com/2018/06/singer-crystal-kay-i-had-a-quarter-life-crisis-around-the-age-of-25/

www.vocal.media/beat/bubblegum-crisis-is-japanese-pop-star-crystal-kay-the-answer-to-a-15-year-old-anime-soundtrack-mystery

www.soundcloud.com/crystal-kay

www.lyricstranslate.com/en/crystal-kay-lyrics.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Kay






https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1X65H81QOiwU0zCqARxAKw/videos


----------



## RFW

FastTrax said:


> J-pop Icon
> 
> View attachment 210475
> 
> www.facebook.com/CrystalKay
> 
> www.twitter.com/CKAY26/
> 
> www.instagram.com/crystalkayofficial/?hl=en
> 
> www.tiktok.com/@crystalkayofficial?lang=en
> 
> https://universal-music.co.jp/crystal-kay/
> 
> www.imdb.com/name/nm1721527/
> 
> www.generasia.com/wiki/Crystal_Kay
> 
> www.tokyoweekender.com/2018/06/singer-crystal-kay-i-had-a-quarter-life-crisis-around-the-age-of-25/
> 
> www.vocal.media/beat/bubblegum-crisis-is-japanese-pop-star-crystal-kay-the-answer-to-a-15-year-old-anime-soundtrack-mystery
> 
> www.soundcloud.com/crystal-kay
> 
> www.lyricstranslate.com/en/crystal-kay-lyrics.html
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Kay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1X65H81QOiwU0zCqARxAKw/videos


You're like the king of all things obscure, to me at least.


----------



## FastTrax

RFW said:


> You're like the king of all things obscure, to me at least.



Thnx RFW. Well one out of two ain't bad. I yam obscure. lol. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## FastTrax

Signe The Survivor said:


>



You got good taste kiddo. JJ was at her best with BBATHC. IMHO this was her best 33 1/3rd album to date. My mom bought my middle sister a pink see through album. I do miss those days when I didn't give two good craps about anything but fun. Then I grew up and to be a responsible adult. Life. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

FastTrax said:


> You got good taste kiddo. JJ was at her best with BBATHC. IMHO this was her best 33 1/3rd album to date. My mom bought my middle sister a pink see through album. I do miss those days when I didn't give two good craps about anything but fun. Then I grew up and to be a responsible adult. Life. Enjoy your weekend.


She had such a powerful voice. Just terrible that she wasted it with drugs and an eventual heroin overdose at such a young age of 27.


----------



## dseag2

Yes, but this was also technically Big Brother and the Holding Company.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

dseag2 said:


> Yes, but this was also technically Big Brother and the Holding Company.


Yes it was also Big Brother and the Holding Company.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Perfect song for our imperfect world


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Sometimes, not always though, Senior Forums feels a lot like this, to me!
Thanks for those times and to those people who bring them about.  






Sometimes you want to go
Where everybody knows your name
And they're always glad you came
You want to be where you can see
Our troubles are all the same
You want to be where everybody knows your name


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Paco Dennis said:


>


Great pick, Mr D! I’d forgotten the horny sound that good brass makes! Been hearing too much jibber jabber lately, it seems. Anyway, it sure did make me smile to hear that old tune and your picks make me smile, now, more than ever! But this is only the beginning. Cool tunes!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

This one could be a theme song for me, some days! ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️


----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Mizmo

If you like jazz...

Dave Brubeck - Take Five​


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Signe The Survivor

Sweetwater was suppose to be the first to perform at Woodstock 1969, but were held up in traffic. They were the 2nd to perform after being helicoptered in. Nancy "Nansi" Nevins life was almost cut short after being in a terrible auto accident where she was a passenger in a car that was struck by a drunk driver. She had brain damage from the accident and from the tracheotomy she had damage to one of her vocal cords ending pretty much her singing career. Her voice was amazing. This song "Rondeau" was quite bizarre with a bunch of La's , but it shows off her vocal talent.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Maybe things'll be a little better in the morning!


----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


> Great pick, Mr D! I’d forgotten the horny sound that good brass makes! Been hearing too much jibber jabber lately, it seems. Anyway, it sure did make me smile to hear that old tune and your picks make me smile, now, more than ever! But this is only the beginning. Cool tunes!


Agreed.  I remember Make Me Smile from my high school years.  One of my faves.  And My Vehicle... stellar!


----------



## dseag2

And speaking of Brass...


----------



## dseag2

MMinSoCal said:


>


Back at ya.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

MMinSoCal said:


>


It's tough to find great songs with xylophones in them, these days!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


>


We are so self-indulgent.  Another great KC and The Sunshine Band song.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

*!tnereffid yletelpmoc gnihtemos rof ,won dnA*


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Forgot about this version from Jose Feliciano.  Fantastic!


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Another Sweetwater classic


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Woke up this morning? What a coincidence, me too!
I hope that pattern continues for a while yet.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

I swear on all that's Irish.. if I end up in a nursing home, and the entertainment is limited to music from World war 2..and a Long way to Tipperary .. as it seems to be in all the old folks  homes here..I will not be responsible for my actions...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Snow74

hollydolly said:


> I swear on all that's Irish.. if I end up in a nursing home, and the entertainment is limited to music from World war 2..and a Long way to Tipperary .. as it seems to be in all the old folks  homes here..I will not be responsible for my actions...


I was Branch Secretary for the Legion (Associate Member) I know exactly what you mean…the bagpipes sent me in uncontrollable tremors ‍


----------



## Snow74




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## Tish




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JMummey

Tom 86 said:


>


one of my favorite songs!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## dseag2

Pink Biz said:


>


King Harvest.  Oh yeah!


----------



## Sassycakes

I could listen to this song all day. I love his voice.


----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## Snow74




----------



## JimBob1952

If you haven't heard this song, please listen.  You'll like it the first time you hear it.  And it will make you feel good.


----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Evil sounds nice!


----------



## Snow74

hollydolly said:


> I swear on all that's Irish.. if I end up in a nursing home, and the entertainment is limited to music from World war 2..and a Long way to Tipperary .. as it seems to be in all the old folks  homes here..I will not be responsible for my actions...


Do you mean this song?


----------



## hollydolly

Snow74 said:


> Do you mean this song?


yes..it's a song that for some reason they've been playing in nursing homes to entertain the residents, since the war... regardless of the fact that modern music was what most of the elders grew up with..at the very least the 50's rock and roll... and 60's pop


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Signe The Survivor

A Tribute to the late great Anissa Jones(Buffy from the Family Affair)


----------



## Tish




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Pink Biz said:


>


I love that song!


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


> Evil sounds nice!


Back at ya.  I saw Eartha Kitt in a small bar when this song was popular.  My friend bought her a bottle of champagne and brought it up to the stage.  She turned up her nose and said she wouldn't drink that "cheap stuff"!  He was crushed and I just laughed because I considered the source. 






And here's a classic.


----------



## dseag2

This is a really off-the-wall one.  I came across this 80's Italian dance song and I just loved the singer's voice.  I don't understand most of it but it is on my playlist.


----------



## dseag2

I posted this in 2021 as well.  This is such an inspirational and beautiful song.  I really feel it when I listen to it.






And this is her more notable song.


----------



## dseag2

And as always, the beautiful voice of Gino Vanelli...


----------



## Chris21E

*To all the Children....




*


----------



## dseag2

Last one, I promise.


----------



## Chris21E

For broken hearts.... From it all


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon

Tish said:


>


Whatever you’re listening to, I wanna listen to it too! Great song, I     these guys and gals.


----------



## Chris P Bacon

Just in case anyone wondered, this won’t be my last one, I promise!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## dseag2

Chris P Bacon said:


>


I love these old amped-up 60's sounding songs.  Sounds like Shame, which is one of my favorites.  She's no beauty like Gin Wigmore but she can sang!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

dseag2 said:


> I love these old amped-up 60's sounding songs.  Sounds like Shame, which is one of my favorites.  She's no Gin Wigmore when it comes to looks but she can sing!


I really enjoy her music, she's awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Chris P Bacon

I wish I could dance even half as well as him!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## dseag2

We saw them in concert a few years ago and we never realized that Kate was actually the one whose voice was in the intro.  We thought it was a synthesizer.  They are an amazing group, even approaching 70 years old!


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Chris P Bacon

It's fun to listen to the music but dancing takes it a whole new level!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## dseag2

Heard this one at the gym today.  Just one more reason I love the gym.  Amazing!


----------



## Chris P Bacon

I'd go to the gym if I could have as much fun as this looks


----------



## Tish

Chris P Bacon said:


> Whatever you’re listening to, I wanna listen to it too! Great song, I     these guys and gals.


Me too!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## dseag2

oldpeculier said:


>


Yes!  This is with Venus Hum.  Love it.  The original version ain't bad either.


----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## JimBob1952

Just before Fleetwood Mac became the Fleetwood Mac that we all know...


----------



## Sassycakes

I always loved everything Johnny sang but when I saw him in person singing this In-person
I fell in love with him.


----------



## JimBob1952

Later covered (and very well) by Joni Mitchell


----------



## JimBob1952

I love Danny Kaye


----------



## JimBob1952

I'm in sort of a silly mood today


----------



## JimBob1952

and that leads me to Dan Hicks


----------



## Tish




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## JonSR77

Signe The Survivor said:


>


you might like this, Nancy Wilson doing a few songs live.  Weird venue...the Howard Stern Show, but the clip is good.

what a talent!


----------



## Signe The Survivor

JonSR77 said:


> you might like this, Nancy Wilson doing a few songs live.  Weird venue...the Howard Stern Show, but the clip is good.
> 
> what a talent!


The best Female Rock Guitarist ever.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## oldpop

Signe The Survivor said:


>


Sandy Denny had a beautiful voice.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

oldpop said:


> Sandy Denny had a beautiful voice.


One of the most beautiful.


----------



## Bretrick

This Classic
*Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill 1978




*


----------



## Bretrick

One song most of us would not have heard for more than 40 years​Written by the Bee Gees in 1977.
Graham Bonnet's version was Number 1 in Australia in1978
*Graham Bonnet - Warm Ride




*​


----------



## Bretrick

Somewhere over the Rainbow, one of the most covered songs ever​1337 covers since Judy Garland - as Dorothy Gale, first recorded the song in 1939.
Written for the film The Wizard of Oz.
It won the Academy Award for Best Original Song.
Here is Billy Thorpe and the Aztec's 1964 version


----------



## Bretrick

Clout - All Female band from South Africa
*Clout - Substitute 1978




*


----------



## JonSR77

Signe The Survivor said:


> The best Female Rock Guitarist ever.


I always liked the band.  But, I have to say, until I saw that clip on Howard Stern, I did not realize how enormously talented she is.


----------



## JonSR77

remember this guy?

what a voice!

Classics IV - Stormy​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Signe The Survivor

JonSR77 said:


> I always liked the band.  But, I have to say, until I saw that clip on Howard Stern, I did not realize how enormously talented she is.


Both her and her sister Ann who I consider one of the most talented female rock vocalists of all time are amazing.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

Thought this was appropriate since it was Saturday Afternoon.   Have a peaceful one.


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Tish




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## timoc




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


> Perfect song for our imperfect world


Nice song but I prefer Today, being optimistic for once, unless I get the meaning wrong.


----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


>


Very nice sounding and buildup here but what the hell am I watching???


----------



## RFW

When Youtube decides you've been listening to the wrong version all along.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon

RFW said:


> When Youtube decides you've been listening to the wrong version all along.


I love song re-writes like this! I have a bad habit of putting my own words to songs that I like.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

Johnny Mathis - 200 Singles - 73 albums - 18 Gold Albums - 6 Platinum Albums - 3 Song Grammy Awards......​Johnny Mathis ~ Small World 1959​


----------



## Bretrick

Glen Campbell wrote some beautiful songs​He co wrote this one with Jerry Capehart(Summertime Blues..) in 1961.
Turn Around, Look at me has been covered by more than 40 artists/Groups, including the Bee Gees, Johnny Mathis, Jim Nabors, Carol Burnett, with The Vogues 1968 version being the most successful.
*Glen Campbell - Turn around look at me 1961




*


----------



## Shero




----------



## Mitch86

We have to be ready since life can end at any time.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Jan14

dseag2 said:


>


Beautiful. God bless them


----------



## Shero

dseag2 said:


>


Hahahaha .... so I see the wonderful music I posted today ( # 1408) has been reposted!

Lovely compliment!!!!
.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Shero

_



_


----------



## dseag2

RFW said:


> When Youtube decides you've been listening to the wrong version all along.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## dseag2

Signe The Survivor said:


>


I love anything by Paul Revere and the Raiders.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Shero said:


> Hahahaha .... so I see the wonderful music I posted today ( # 1408) has been reposted!
> 
> Lovely compliment!!!!
> .


Yes, it has and it is a great compliment to Ukraine and to you @Shero .  Thank you for posting first. 

This is my public "olive branch" to you for a reset.  I doubt you expected to see this but I am offering my apologies and am willing to move on.  I may not respond to your posts, but I am willing to let you express your opinions without any backlash from me.  You do you!


----------



## Shero

Deleted by me


----------



## Shero

_



_


----------



## Shero

dseag2 said:


> Yes, it has and it is a great compliment to Ukraine and to you @Shero .  Thank you for posting first.
> 
> This is my public "olive branch" to you for a reset.  I doubt you expected to see this but I am offering my apologies and am willing to move on.  I may not respond to your posts, but I am willing to let you express your opinions without any backlash from me.  You do you!


.
_Respect for ourselves guides our morals, respect for others guides our manners. (Lawrence Sterne). _ Good advice, take it!

_"I am willing to let you express your opinions without any backlash from me (deseag)_

Really??  I thought that was the job of Matrix!
Or does it just mean you stop trolling me!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Signe The Survivor




----------



## JonSR77

Signe The Survivor said:


> Thought this was appropriate since it was Saturday Afternoon.   Have a peaceful one.


this is kind of neat...

Interview with Marty Balin, from 2010...






Oh, sees to be getting an error message?

Can just go on You Tube and search on "Marty Balin Interview" - it will come right up.


----------



## Signe The Survivor

A very rare live version of *Matty Groves* with the great Sandy Denny on the vocals.


----------



## JonSR77

Signe The Survivor said:


> A very rare live version of *Matty Groves* with the great Sandy Denny on the vocals.


Richard Thompson is my wife's favorite musician!.


----------



## JonSR77

JonSR77 said:


> Richard Thompson is my wife's favorite musician!.


I met him once in a hotel.  He's tall!  Maybe 6' 2" or something.  He just looked like a very ordinary guy.  I couldn't quite tell.  Finally, I asked him..."are you English?"  He looked at me like the true idiot I am and just said, "yes, it's me."  He was, of course, very very nice and very polite.  But I was just an idiot.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

This song was released 50 years ago this year
*ELO - 10538 Overture




*


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2

Shero said:


> .
> _Respect for ourselves guides our morals, respect for others guides our manners. (Lawrence Sterne). _ Good advice, take it!
> 
> _"I am willing to let you express your opinions without any backlash from me (deseag)_
> 
> Really??  I thought that was the job of Matrix!
> Or does it just mean you stop trolling me!


I offered my apologies.  I can't do any more than that.  I won't beg you to accept them but just to understand the spirit in which they were meant.

I guess I have been undergoing lots of self-reflection due to the situation in the world right now.  Adversity brings unity.  We should all be happy that we have our freedom and Democracy and should show appreciation by being kind to one another whenever we can.

I tried to send you a PM but it would not go through.  I most assuredly will not be trolling you.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## SeaBreeze

Best to watch in Full Screen (icon on bottom right of video, Esc to exit)


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


>


My Youtube front page is now full of comedy songs, thanks to you. Having said that, I will play this at my funeral.


----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


> Best to watch in Full Screen (icon on bottom right of video, Esc to exit)


Beautiful!


----------



## MMinSoCal




----------



## dseag2

MMinSoCal said:


>


One of my faves of all time.  We are going to the Journey/Toto concert in April.  Toto is the opening act and we might just leave after they perform!


----------



## RFW

dseag2 said:


> One of my faves of all time.  We are going to the Journey/Toto concert in April.  Toto is the opening act and we will probably might just leave after they perform!


Wow. You got a lot of things lined up for yourself. That sounds so much fun!


----------



## MMinSoCal

dseag2 said:


> One of my faves of all time.  We are going to the Journey/Toto concert in April.  Toto is the opening act and we will probably might just leave after they perform!


Nice! They’re from Southern California! The Porcaro brothers grew up in the same neighborhood as my good friend, next door neighbors. Enjoy!


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## kburra

Bee Gees - Odessa (City on the Black Sea) - YouTube


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## JonSR77

The Amazing Pipes Department Presents...

Lake Street Dive in the Studio: Rachael Price Sings "What I'm Doing Here" In One Complete Take​​


----------



## JonSR77

MMinSoCal said:


> Nice! They’re from Southern California! The Porcaro brothers grew up in the same neighborhood, next door to a good friend of mine. Enjoy!


fantastically talented musician!


----------



## JonSR77

another from the Amazing Pipes Department...


----------



## JonSR77

last one from the Amazing Pipes Department...


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

I could listen to Gene Pitney all day.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

SeaBreeze said:


> Best to watch in Full Screen (icon on bottom right of video, Esc to exit)


Absolutely beautiful,  Thank you.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

I'm sure everyone remembers Charles and Eddie and this great hit....in '92..






..what some may not know is that one half of the Duo Charles Pettigrew died less than 10 years later ( he's the one with the short hair)... and Eddie Chacon, was left trying to get through life in whatever way he could. in 2020 ( 20 years after Eddie died) .. he made a comeback in the music business, and this track is from the album he released then..


----------



## JonSR77

Quirky Ukrainian Folk Band

DakhaBrakha: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert


----------



## kburra

Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall - 400 musicians rock flashmob - CityRocks cover (official) - YouTube


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Not as well known as some of their other hits, but my absolute favorite Blondie song.  I love 80's New Wave.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## dseag2

Sassycakes said:


>


Thank you for posting.  What an unbelievable duet!  Two of the most amazing voices ever!


----------



## Bretrick

Johnny Cash - Man in Black​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

About the group.
https://www.britannica.com/art/global-music


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JonSR77

one of my wife's favorites...​​Michael Martin Murphey & the Rio Grande Band - "Wildfire"​​I had always thought of this as just a pop ballad. But after I found out my wife liked it, I listened to it more and began to like it myself. I looked up Michael Murphey and found out about his love of the West...and it brought the whole song to a new meaning for me. And anyway, the guy simply has a great voice..

The live version is as note perfect as the recording...​​


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

An excellent version of the Sade song.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Feelslikefar

Like many others, I first read Kurt Vonnegut's book " Cat's Cradle" in High School.
Revisited it after my first duty assignment on Guam, a young kid trying to understand my role .
Bokononism seemed to make as much sense as any other take on why I'm here.

From Bokonon’s “Fifty-third Calypso".






Busy,Busy,Busy...


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## RFW




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

JonSR77 said:


>


Thanks, big Havens fan here.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JonSR77

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks, big Havens fan here.


we saw him, oh, maybe 15 years ago.  He performed with Janis Ian and Roger McGuin from "The Byrds."  All were great.  I really had not understood what an amazing artist Janis Ian really was.

Oh, funny anecdote...while onstage, Richie Havens was joking around and did this huge karate kick! I guess he must have been 65 years old...and he did this huge karate kick, like he was a kid. Was impressive and also very funny, the way he did it.

A friend of ours was on the electrical set up crew at the original Woodstock.  Apparently, they had huge problems and for a time, there were electrical cables running under something like 6 inches of water!  I don't think people really know how close they came to the show being cancelled because of technical problems.  You hear a bit of it, in the song "Freedom," because they can't quite get the mic right in the beginning.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## DGM

Chris P Bacon said:


>


You might get a kick out of this:  1998, March 1st. Walk Don't Run with General George Babbitt. - YouTube


----------



## DGM

I don't care for modern music to say the least but every once in a while I run across something that I like.  I guess maybe because it has a bit of a "disco" beat but one artist we've found that we enjoy is "Caro Emerald".  She's Dutch.  Give her a listen.   Caro Emerald  the best concert - YouTube


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## JonSR77

always liked Marty Balin's voice...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

The Bee Gees - Country Lanes​


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Bretrick

The Bellamy Brothers - If I Said You Had A Beautiful Body​


----------



## Sassycakes

Whenever I hear this song I cry


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

So many songs remind me of my past. This reminds me of my boyfriend(now Husband). We would go to the dances on a Saturday night at his High School. He let me dance with his friends to the fast dances but only him to the slow dances.This reminds me of what he would always say.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

*Waylon Jennings - Are You Sure Hank Done It This Way




*


----------



## Feelslikefar

Footage from 6 different live performances, over 35 years of his concerts.
Never saw him live, but his concerts looked like a blast.


----------



## Feelslikefar

Know it's a day early, but this will get me in mood.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

*The Rolling Stones - Waiting On A Friend 1981




*


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## JimBob1952

Pouring rain here all day, so....


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952

last one, have to go walk the dog (in the rain!)


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## JonSR77

yup, it's Kenny Rogers, in 1972, in his rock band "The First Edition"

drummer, Mickey Jones, was the drummer on Bob Dylan's first electric tour and later became a character actor in Hollywood.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mickey_Jones


----------



## JonSR77

Yup, that's Elton John on keyboards...


----------



## hollydolly

JonSR77 said:


> Yup, that's Elton John on keyboards...


I remember that very well. Elton was just getting started, and T-Rex were huge at that time...


----------



## JonSR77

the great Israel Nash...


----------



## Capt Lightning

I've been dusting off my old Wishbone Ash LPs....


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## RFW

Tish said:


>


I liked the song when it first came out. Too bad he's also become somebody we used to know.


----------



## IFortuna

Here are a couple of new tunes I love: African Beats. Fireboy dml  is from Nigeria.
Fireboy dml - Jealous


----------



## IFortuna

This is from Ali Gatie - What if I Told You That I Love You
Great writing really good pop talent Just as many Ghanaian and Nigerian 
Ali Gatie (gate-ie) is Iraqi Canadian.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Bretrick

*ABBA - Another Town, Another Train 1973




*


----------



## Bretrick

The Smoke - My Friend Jack​


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Bretrick

This group was my escape in the nineties.
Formed in 1991 in Fremantle, Western Australia, they spent a lot of time in Zimbabwe learning their trade.
When back in Fremantle they would play in the back bar of small hotels. I would go along on a Saturday night, having toked up before hand, and allow the percussive beat of the Marimbas to get into my bones.
It was impossible not to move and sway to the vibrations. Good times those.
This clip was filmed on the banks of the Murray River in Western Australia in 1993 with clips from their intimate sessions in the back rooms.

Sundiata's recordings are available for free download from Soundcloud.

Here's a link to the Mhondoro album: https://soundcloud.com/sitkasitchensis/sets/sundiata-mhondoro-lion-spirit 
Sundiata Marimba Band - Mhondoro (original song)​


----------



## Bretrick

The Shadows - Apache 1964​


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## RFW

Chris P Bacon said:


>


_Is this the real Chris? Is this just bacon?_


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Chris P Bacon

RFW said:


> _Is this the real Chris? Is this just bacon?_




_ Why don't you bite me?_ *Get a taste of reality!*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

_



_


----------



## Paco Dennis

Step forward and meet a new sunrise
A coward is shivering inside
Today I'll be a friend of mine
Who swallows suffering with smile
I drew a different reality
With unconditional loyalty
Ego hardly can be piqued
'Cause I'm selfless
Scale armour blaze
Virgin innocence
One being brings life
Another runs for death
Scale armour blaze
Virgin innocence
One being brings life
Another runs for death
No promises I ever give
Don't rely on me and I won't deceive
The beginning or the end you can't tell
When I wave my fin and shake my tail
I grew in different normality
With unblamable morality
Hooks and nets are there for me
But I'm skittish
Scale armour blaze
Virgin innocence
One being brings life
Another runs for death
Scale armour blaze
Virgin innocence
One being brings life
Another runs for death
A Neptune's child shivering inside
Drowns in the liquid gold
Cherished his life to the underworld
Meet me flashing when winter cries
Pisces swimming through the river
All their life against the stream
Searching for a hook to catch on and see their sun beam
Then suffocate in painful tortures
On cutting tables of callous men
Under a knife of handsome butchers
Emeralds are ripped away
Emeralds are ripped away
Emeralds are ripped away
Emeralds are ripped away


----------



## JonSR77

RFW said:


> I liked the song when it first came out. Too bad he's also become somebody we used to know.


the gal is still going strong.  VERY talented.


----------



## RFW

JonSR77 said:


> the gal is still going strong.  VERY talented.


Oh that's good for her.


----------



## JonSR77

well, here's some music that you good folks probably don't know.

My friend Dave. I like his music, very nice kind of emotional tone.

A few years ago, he did a small tour in England and the UK. Mostly small pubs and such.






Super nice guy.  Used to come out to some shows we ran, back in the 90s...


----------



## JonSR77

another tune by a friend.

Our friend Mary Ann...






Back in the 90s, Jackson Browne and Don Henley liked her work and were interested in working with her. Music business is very weird. That never happened, but it was close to happening.


----------



## RFW

JonSR77 said:


> well, here's some music that you good folks probably don't know.
> 
> My friend Dave. I like his music, very nice kind of emotional tone.
> 
> A few years ago, he did a small tour in England and the UK. Mostly small pubs and such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super nice guy.  Used to come out to some shows we ran, back in the 90s...


Wow wish I could play like that.


----------



## JonSR77

RFW said:


> Wow wish I could play like that.


Interesting.  Have to admit, I never really concentrated on his playing skills.  Just loved listening to his voice.  I was also jealous of him, because we both played organized basketball when we were kids and he was A LOT better than me.  I think Dave is about 6' 5"


----------



## Tish

RFW said:


> I liked the song when it first came out. Too bad he's also become somebody we used to know.


Very true


----------



## Tish




----------



## Feelslikefar

My favorite version of this classic Steely Dan song.
They switched to the minor key, instead of the major, and it works nicely. 
More brass, upbeat tempo, more of a Jazz feel.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RFW




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## JonSR77

Tish said:


>


Kimbra, the gal from the Goyte Video .... "Somebody I used to Know"

She really has incredible pipes...


----------



## RFW

JonSR77 said:


> Kimbra, the gal from the Goyte Video .... "Somebody I used to Know"
> 
> She really has incredible pipes...


Good voice. Too bad the music is really not for me.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Geezer Garage




----------



## Tish

JonSR77 said:


> Kimbra, the gal from the Goyte Video .... "Somebody I used to Know"
> 
> She really has incredible pipes...


She sure has, so glad she has found success and is going strong.


----------



## Tish




----------



## RFW

Tish said:


>


Back when they used to be good. Their best song in my opinion.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze

Pinky said:


>


Lol, been ages since I heard that song, and never saw the video.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JonSR77

Pinky said:


>







Playing For Change, Sittin' On the Dock of the Bay, featuring Otis Redding's two sons...


----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Geezer Garage




----------



## Tish

RFW said:


> Back when they used to be good. Their best song in my opinion.


I agree although I do love their latest, they still have that rare energy.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pecos

Henry Mancini: “Baby Elephant Walk.”


----------



## JonSR77

Pinky said:


>


still saddened by her death.  Her family had property in the Berkshires in Western Massachusetts. My college friend Eric was friendly with one of her younger siblings...a sister, I think.  Gorgeous area.  Did some hiking on the Applachian Trail near there.  Hiking for hours in silence.  Then, clear out of the blue heard a quail.  What a piercing, amazing sound they make!


----------



## JonSR77

Geezer Garage said:


>


here's a lesser known Steve Winwood piece, that he did on an album of this jazz fusion guy...


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

Carpenters - They Long To Be (Close To You) 1970


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## JonSR77

Jackie23 said:


>


Rod Stewart to perform at AARP three-day virtual event next week​

https://www.kshe95.com/real-rock-ne...rm-at-aarp-three-day-virtual-event-next-week/


----------



## JonSR77

THE MOODY BLUES -Forever Afternoon (Tuesday) - 1967, LIVE...


----------



## Jackie23

Yes, Rod Stewart just keeps going, doesn't he?  One of the all time greats.  Here's info on his latest album....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tears_of_Hercules


----------



## Paco Dennis

Please allow me to introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
I've been around for a long, long years
Stole million man's soul an faith
And I was 'round when Jesus Christ
Had his moment of doubt and pain
Made damn sure that Pilate
Washed his hands and sealed his fate
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game
Stuck around St. Petersburg
When I saw it was a time for a change
Killed Tsar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain
I rode a tank
Held a general's rank
When the blitzkrieg raged
And the bodies stank
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah
Ah, what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah
I watched with glee
While your kings and queens
Fought for ten decades
For the gods they made
I shouted out
Who killed the Kennedys?
When after all
It was you and me
Let me please introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
And I laid traps for troubadours
Who get killed before they reached Bombay
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah, get down, baby
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what's confusing you
Is just the nature of my game
Just as every cop is a criminal
And all the sinners saints
As heads is tails
Just call me Lucifer
'Cause I'm in need of some restraint
So if you meet me
Have some courtesy
Have some sympathy, and some taste
Use all your well-learned politnesse


----------



## palides2021

SeaBreeze said:


>


This is one of my favorites! I've played it on the piano many times.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish

*This guy is amazing! 





*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky

SeaBreeze said:


>


@SeaBreeze .. love Laura Nyro .. more:


----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## Sassycakes

I have been listening to this song for days now. My older brother loved it and sang it to his wife all the time.


----------



## Pinky

Heads up to @JonSR77 for posting Karla Bonoff


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx

Listening to Tony Bennett

This song reminds me of my husband at the time he came into my life.


----------



## Furryanimal

To answer the question...me


----------



## RFW

Pinky said:


>


I really thought they were girls at first because my son had a poster of them on the wall.


----------



## RFW




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bretrick

The gravelly voice of Johnny Cash. Released 2 months after his death, November 2003
His world weary voice showing the strain. RIP Johnny.


----------



## JonSR77

Pinky said:


> Heads up to @JonSR77 for posting Karla Bonoff


oh, thanks so much.  That is really coming from my wife, more than me. She told me that Karla Bonoff did an album with Michael McDonald around last Christmas.  So, it was present of mind.  My wife met Michael McDonald at a charity event in NYC.  Such an incredibly nice person.  I guess after she met him, she started following his music more...


----------



## JonSR77

Tish said:


>


He was one of the very first musicians to start posting "home concerts" during COVID. I think he basically started the whole trend.


----------



## JonSR77

The Ventures, with Bruce Springsteen's drummer, Max Weinberg.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Tish

JonSR77 said:


> He was one of the very first musicians to start posting "home concerts" during COVID. I think he basically started the whole trend.


Yep, he sure did.
 Sully out of Godsmack did daily questions and chats with fans ( I miss him)


----------



## Tish




----------



## JonSR77

Tish said:


> Yep, he sure did.
> Sully out of Godsmack did daily questions and chats with fans ( I miss him)


not familiar with Godsmack.  I did meet Dave Mustane once.  He was the guy who founded Metallica and later Megadeath. 

I was with my non-profit, we were doing an event for the poor in NYC.

Dave Mustane stopped by. Very nice guy. His attitude was very impressive. He was very humble and clearly thought that the non-profit staff were far more important than him. Was odd to witness, but there you have it.

I mean, we didn't think that.  We thought..."Rock Star!"


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes

This reminded me of one of our nice members here.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish

JonSR77 said:


> not familiar with Godsmack.  I did meet Dave Mustane once.  He was the guy who founded Metallica and later Megadeath.
> 
> I was with my non-profit, we were doing an event for the poor in NYC.
> 
> Dave Mustane stopped by. Very nice guy. His attitude was very impressive. He was very humble and clearly thought that the non-profit staff were far more important than him. Was odd to witness, but there you have it.
> 
> I mean, we didn't think that.  We thought..."Rock Star!"


Bless him.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Fleewood Mac, when they were all beautiful.


----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## JonSR77

Hope Of Deliverance - Paul McCartney - 1993


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## horseless carriage




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

https://www.youtube.com/






















0:04 / 20:28





Newlywed Game from 1997 (22)​15,391 views
Feb 28, 2022



116


DISLIKE


SHARE


SAVE






Rich Short
903 subscribers


SUBSCRIBE
Courtesy from BUZZR TV Network

SHOW MORE























https://www.youtube.com/
SKIP NAVIGATION




















https://www.youtube.com/






















0:04 / 20:28





Newlywed Game from 1997 (22)​15,391 views
Feb 28, 2022



116


DISLIKE


SHARE


SAVE






Rich Short
903 subscribers


SUBSCRIBE
Courtesy from BUZZR TV Network

SHOW MORE
























https://www.youtube.com/
SKIP NAVIGATION




















https://www.youtube.com/






















0:04 / 20:28





Newlywed Game from 1997 (22)​15,391 views
Feb 28, 2022



116


DISLIKE


SHARE


SAVE






Rich Short
903 subscribers


SUBSCRIBE
Courtesy from BUZZR TV Network

SHOW MORE
































AllGame showsRelatedFrom Rich ShortRecently uploadedWatched


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

this was the theme to ‘Frame of the Day’ on the World Snooker.


----------



## horseless carriage

Jacques Offenbach: "Orpheus in the Underworld.
​


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Silent Rose

A song I cannot hear, but can really enjoy with the signing. This is the girl who sang it and signed it in the movie and is the star of the movie CODA Emilia Jones. This is her performing the song Both Sides Now by Joni Mitchell at the BAFTA Awards in 2022.


----------



## DGM

Love this gal's music:  (8) Caro Emerald  the best concert - YouTube


----------



## hollydolly

DGM said:


> Love this gal's music:  (8) Caro Emerald  the best concert - YouTube


I'm a massive fan of Caro Emerald

I've posted this video..my favourite of all her songs, probably 3 or 4 times over the years on this forum..


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Feelslikefar

It's all part of the plan...






_Love when you can
Cry when you have to
Be who you must
That's a part of the plan
Await your arrival
With simple survival and
One day, we'll all understand_


----------



## DGM

Sassycakes said:


>


This is my favorite version of that song.  Love this. Sway - Chris Isaak and Michael Buble - YouTube


----------



## DGM

Give this version of that song a listen:  
Sway - Chris Isaak and Michael Buble - YouTube


----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

I think I first heard this song on the ABC TV (Australia) all night music show - Rage - in 1996.
On the Monday after I heard it I went and bought the album - Beautiful Freak - by Eels.
At first listen I loved every song. It was to me one of the best albums I have ever bought.
The first four songs from the album
Eels - Novocaine For The Soul​



Eels - Susan's House​



Eels - Rags To Rags​



Eels - Beautiful Freak​


----------



## Sassycakes

Oops


----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Elvis Costello!  Yes!


----------



## dseag2

DGM said:


> Give this version of that song a listen:
> Sway - Chris Isaak and Michael Buble - YouTube


Two of the best!  Great version.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JonSR77

fun tune. The son of one of these guys is a comedian. He's on one of the well known shows, maybe The Big Bang Theory...


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JonSR77

SeaBreeze said:


>


Ja, sehr gut!  My family is originally from Leipzig, so I like some of the German stuff.  I took German in school.  I remember a few hundred words, but hardly fluet...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pecos

"Witchy Woman" by The Eagles.

We have a few "Witchy Women" on this forum, and I am rather proud of them.

Witchy Woman (Live at The Forum, Los Angeles, CA, 10/20-22/1976) - YouTube


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pecos

Tish said:


>


An all time favorite of mine.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JonSR77

Furryanimal said:


>


wonderful! thank you for sharing!  so tragic what is happening over there...


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kburra

Nobody  I Know likes this,but me I love it turn the lights off close your eyes and relax,well I do!
Laurie Anderson - O Superman [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpeculier




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldman

Check out this “lost tape.”


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Furryanimal

JonSR77 said:


> wonderful! thank you for sharing!  so tragic what is happening over there...


Yes..I am relieved whenever I hear from the person named underneath this.


----------



## Furryanimal

SeaBreeze said:


>


I am due to see David Essex in September..a mere three years after I booked the concert.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

kburra said:


> Nobody  I Know likes this,but me I love it turn the lights off close your eyes and relax,well I do!
> Laurie Anderson - O Superman [Official Music Video] - YouTube


Guess I'm in the nobody you know category.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tish said:


>


It says video unavailable Tish.


----------



## dseag2

Furryanimal said:


> I am due to see David Essex in September..a mere three years after I booked the concert.


That should be a fantastic concert!  Enjoy!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JonSR77

SeaBreeze said:


> It says video unavailable Tish.


when a video is unavailable, that just means it won't immediately form a playable link in this kind of thread.

If folks post the You Tube search term that brings it up, they can find it directly....


----------



## JonSR77

If folks ever saw  that movie, Guardians of the Galaxy....

In the movie, there is this running gag about a 1970's mix tape..

someone put the thing on You Tube...1 hour long...

Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix (Vol. 1 & Vol. 2) (Full Soundtrack)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt-tLuszKBA​


----------



## Pinky

JonSR77 said:


> If folks ever saw  that movie, Guardians of the Galaxy....
> 
> In the movie, there is this running gag about a 1970's mix tape..
> 
> someone put the thing on You Tube...1 hour long...
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix (Vol. 1 & Vol. 2) (Full Soundtrack)​​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt-tLuszKBA​​


Heads up on this mix .. just because it starts off with Redbone's "Come and Get Your Love"


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish

SeaBreeze said:


> It says video unavailable Tish.


Sorry, it is Belinda Carlisle - Summer Rain

Let's see if this works.


----------



## Tish

JonSR77 said:


> when a video is unavailable, that just means it won't immediately form a playable link in this kind of thread.
> 
> If folks post the You Tube search term that brings it up, they can find it directly....


Thank you for that Jon, I will give it a try.


----------



## Tish

This is a brilliant cover by them.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tish said:


> Sorry, it is Belinda Carlisle - Summer Rain
> 
> Let's see if this works.


Thank you Tish.


----------



## Sassycakes

My South Philly neighbors and The Golden Boys of Bandstand.


----------



## dseag2

Cyndi Lauper and Belinda Carlisle in a duet...


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Feelslikefar

Found this going through my collection.

Mike Oldfield, to be so young and playing every instrument, captured a moment in time.
It was not written for the movie. Took 2 years to complete.
The entire 28 minutes became a classic, when separated from the movie, but that's hard to do after viewing it.


----------



## Pinky

One of ours


----------



## Pinky




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Tish




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop

Remastering has ruined a lot of good music.


----------



## oldpop

I'm out....


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

JonSR77 said:


>


Back at ya.  One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bretrick

Sniff 'n' The Tears - Driver's Seat​


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

Julie Covington - Don't Cry For Me Argentina​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

squatting dog said:


>


I gave this a Like because as a young kid growing up in North Carolina I used to watch the Grand Ole Opry with my grandparents.  My grandfather would spit his snuff into a spittoon while we watched TV. 

Flatt & Scruggs were always regulars.  I'm not a big country music fan these days, but this will always hold a special place in my memories.  They were truly great!


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

New Faces Theme...a British seventies talent show


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly

Ruthanne said:


>


Brothers in arms was the first Album I ever bought on CD..1985


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

hollydolly said:


> Brothers in arms was the first Album I ever bought on CD..1985


I love it, it's a great one.  I didn't become buy it until way after you did.  I always liked them tho.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Gemma




----------



## JustBonee

New release by Julian Lennon,  of his father's famous song  ....   for the War in Ukraine


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## dseag2

I love Florence + The Machine.  If you like her, this is her latest and it deserves a listen.


----------



## Mizmo

If you saw the movie you will like.....

Glass : Suite from 'The Hours' - Movement I​


----------



## Sassycakes

I met my husband when I went to Bristol.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JonSR77

I know this is very stupid.  But sometimes, I like stupid...


----------



## Tish




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

My Mom's favorite singer and never forgot the time she saw him in person and he kissed her.


----------



## JonSR77

The Rutles...almost the Beatles, but not quite...


The Rutles - Get Up and Go...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Marie5656

In case we need a reminder


----------



## dseag2

Pinky said:


>


And speaking of Duffy, this is also a great one...


----------



## Bretrick

I love Old Time Country music
Eddy Arnold - What's He Doing In My World​



Ferlin Husky - Wings of a Dove​


----------



## Bretrick

I enjoy Old Time Country much more than contemporary country music.
To me, much of the modern country really does sound the same, same beat, same chords.
Rex Allen - Son Don't Go Near the Indians​



Wanda Jackson - Tears Will Be The Chaser For Your Wine​


----------



## Gary O'

What are you listening to in 2022​
Still listening to Cohen


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bretrick

The opening lyrics to this great reggae song
Bidi Bidi Bong Bong
Bidi Bong Bong
Bidi Bong Bong
Bidi Me'hen
Bong Bong
Bidi Bong Bong
Bidi Bong Bong
Bidi Men
Bena Bena bohoi
Gena men den
Gena men
Ehya

Eek A Mouse - Ganja Smuggling​


----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## JonSR77

Brandy (You're A Fine Girl) by Looking Glass. Live vocal







The Mary Ellis Grave...

Mary Ellis (1750–1828)  was a spinster in New Brunswick, New Jersey. According to oral tradition, she was seduced by a sea captain who vowed to return to marry her. He never returned and she would come to the spot where her grave now stands, each day, to look for his ship in the Raritan River in New Brunswick.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Ellis_grave

It was an urban myth that the band Looking Glass, based their hit song "Brandy (You're a Fine Girl) "on the urban legend. But that has since been refuted by the songwriter himself...


----------



## JonSR77

Betty Boop said:


>



this is really a nice clip, if you love the Bee Gees. It's of them doing the song "Massachusetts, live on a TV show, all acoustic


----------



## Betty Boop

JonSR77 said:


> this is really a nice clip, if you love the Bee Gees. It's of them doing the song "Massachusetts, live on a TV show, all acoustic


I always thought Robin Gibb had such a beautiful and unique voice. Of course the voices together are amazing.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Feelslikefar

Some of my favorite music videos are from 'Tiny Desk Concerts' on youtube.
Reminds me of playing with my friends at my house, never as good as these artists, but we gave it all we had.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Feelslikefar

From the group 'America', their first album in 1971
A song for us Seniors.

I am thinkin' 'bout the days
We led ourselves astray
In more than many ways
Here, within the time we've spent
Wonderin' what we meant
By livin' all those years
By livin' all those years

We are here with nothing to do today
It's something we can't explain
And tomorrow, where will we be tomorrow?
What will we see today?

I am thinkin' 'bout the days
We led ourselves astray
In more than many ways
(Here) Here, within the time we've spent
Wonderin' what we meant
By livin' all those years
(Here) By livin' all those years
(Here) By livin' all those years
(Here) By livin' all those years
(Here) By livin' all those years
(Here, here, here ...)


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

Tish said:


>


I started playing with a country band called "Jim Mullins and the Outlaws"., in a country bar called the Silver Bullet! We played that song... ALOT!  Ohhh what memories.


----------



## horseless carriage

We watched The Glenn Miller story on TV, yet again, today.





You clap your hands
And you swing out wide
Do the Susie Q
Mix in a step or two
Put 'em all together
And you're doin' the jive!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Betty Boop




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish

Paco Dennis said:


> I started playing with a country band called "Jim Mullins and the Outlaws"., in a country bar called the Silver Bullet! We played that song... ALOT!  Ohhh what memories.


That is so cool.


----------



## Sassycakes

Everytime I hear this I cry.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

*Ray Price - Grazin' In Greener Pastures




*


----------



## Bretrick

Wallis & Matilda - Clancy of The Overflow​


----------



## Bretrick

The Waltons - Theme Song.​


----------



## Bretrick

Anne Murray - Cotton Jenny​


----------



## charry




----------



## charry

Betty Boop said:


>


Was this the monkees song ?


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

I prefer the original version.... in fact it's one of my fave songs of the Bee-Gees..


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

PamfromTx said:


>


Listen to this one...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Are you trying to make me come out of hiding @SeaBreeze? 

Back at ya!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## FastTrax

Digging Santana kept me in a perpetual dream state when I hung out in The South Bronx.


























I never wanted it to end, then I had to grow up and seek gainful employment.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

This song plays in my head every time I walk by the Jasmine in bloom by the lake.


----------



## dseag2

FastTrax said:


> Digging Santana kept me in a perpetual dream state when I hung out in The South Bronx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never wanted it to end, then I had to grow up and seek gainful employment.


This was the greatest CD ever.  I played it over and over.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdWWOuCxw4Q


----------



## dseag2

Watching the videos of this concert.  We saw Journey and Toto last week.  They were amazing.  

Their lead singer, Steve Perry, left the band in the late 80's.  He was burnt out.  Journey went for several years without a lead singer until they found Filipino Arnel Pineda singing Journey songs on Youtube.  He was living on the street in the Philippines.  He is now their lead singer.






Here is Toto as well...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx

deleted


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

I love anything by Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

I loved Melanie back in the day, but sometimes people have to realise they've had their glory days...


----------



## Sassycakes

If you think I am crying your right. My Dad sang this to me all the time.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


> I loved Melanie back in the day, but sometimes people have to realise they've had their glory days...


I also loved her back in the day, especially this song.  She always sounded a bit like a cat screeching so I can understand why she sounds like she sounds now.


----------



## kburra

Sweet - The Ballroom Blitz - Promo Clip (OFFICIAL) - YouTube


----------



## JonSR77

History Repeating - Shirley Bassey with the Propellerheads --- fun version...


----------



## JonSR77

dseag2 said:


> I also loved her back in the day, especially this song.  She always sounded a bit like a cat screeching so I can understand why she sounds like she sounds now.


LOVE Melanie!

She's got a Facebook page. Had been doing a bunch of virtual performances during the pandemic.

Here's a neat clip. Of her with...yes...Miley Cyrus. I had not realized just how good Miley Cyrus really is. I mean, Melanie is, you know, a more accomplished musician, but Miley Cyrus isn't all that bad...


Happy Hippie Presents: Miley Cyrus & Melanie Safka - Look What They've Done to My Song Ma







The *Happy Hippie Foundation* is an American non-profit organization founded by entertainer Miley Cyrus on September 17, 2014, and officially launched to the public on May 5, 2015. The foundation focuses on youth homelessness (particularly among LGBTQ youth), the LGBTQ community, and other vulnerable populations.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Hippie_Foundation​


----------



## JonSR77

WAR - Low Rider (Official Video)

The Band "War" did this little video clip back in the day, like an early video


----------



## JonSR77

Once met Dmitri's mom!  She was a former concert pianist, playing for the seniors in nursing homes.  I met her, when she was performing in the one my grandmother was in...


----------



## SeaBreeze

dseag2 said:


> I also loved her back in the day, especially this song.  She always sounded a bit like a cat screeching so I can understand why she sounds like she sounds now.


I love this song by her.  She didn't sound great in that other video, but I assume someone asked her to perform and she went for it to celebrate the holiday.  I give kudos to all the performers who do some songs in their old age for whatever reason, some sound better than others, but many gave us a memorable contribution to the music of our time. .


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Buckeye

Bony Moronie


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

hollydolly said:


>


Not available in my country Holly.


----------



## hollydolly

try this SB...


----------



## dseag2

JonSR77 said:


> LOVE Melanie!
> 
> She's got a Facebook page. Had been doing a bunch of virtual performances during the pandemic.
> 
> Here's a neat clip. Of her with...yes...Miley Cyrus. I had not realized just how good Miley Cyrus really is. I mean, Melanie is, you know, a more accomplished musician, but Miley Cyrus isn't all that bad...
> 
> 
> Happy Hippie Presents: Miley Cyrus & Melanie Safka - Look What They've Done to My Song Ma​​
> 
> 
> 
> ​​The *Happy Hippie Foundation* is an American non-profit organization founded by entertainer Miley Cyrus on September 17, 2014, and officially launched to the public on May 5, 2015. The foundation focuses on youth homelessness (particularly among LGBTQ youth), the LGBTQ community, and other vulnerable populations.​​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Hippie_Foundation​


I never appreciated Miley Cyrus but this performance changed my mind...


----------



## Em in Ohio

"Alexa, play classical music."  I take what I can get.


----------



## Bretrick

The Archies - Bang-Shang-A-Lang​


----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


> I love this song by her.  She didn't sound great in that other video, but I assume someone asked her to perform and she went for it to celebrate the holiday.  I give kudos to all the performers who do some songs in their old age for whatever reason, some sound better than others, but many gave us a memorable contribution to the music of our time. .


Chrissie Hynde is an older singer that can still belt out a song.  We saw her when she opened for Stevie Nicks in 2019 and were blown away!  Granted, she is from the 80's and Melanie is from the 60's.

This is from her Night For Ukraine concert...


----------



## dseag2

JonSR77 said:


> History Repeating - Shirley Bassey with the Propellerheads --- fun version...


Brilliant!


----------



## dseag2

JonSR77 said:


> Once met Dmitri's mom!  She was a former concert pianist, playing for the seniors in nursing homes.  I met her, when she was performing in the one my grandmother was in...


I love Lady Miss Kier.  This was one of the greatest videos ever.  Very 60's!


----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


> try this SB...


Thanks for sharing this.  Great song!  For some reason, they remind me of Spandau Ballet from the 80's.  Loved them, and thank you for making this the song I am listening to right now.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

dseag2 said:


> Thanks for sharing this.  Great song!  For some reason, they remind me of Spandau Ballet from the 80's.  Loved them, and thank you for making this the song I am listening to right now.


one of the nicest people in 'the Biz' is Martin Kemp.....


----------



## JonSR77

dseag2 said:


> I love Lady Miss Kier.  This was one of the greatest videos ever.  Very 60's!



she is still some huge icon in the fashion world. Highly respected and very much loved.

Ok, so some more details.

I am visiting my grandmother in her nursing home. I am from a Jewish background. And there is this nice, older Jewish lady in the hallway. Thick accent. Jewish...and Russian. And I am talking with her. And she mentions that she used to be a concert pianist.
(my mom was a coloratura, an opera singer). Then, clear out of the blue, she just goes to me, "do you know my son? His name is Dmitri and he is in a band. And the name of the band is delight. She says it like that. I just look at her with my mouth dropped open.

And that is how I met Dmitri's mom. 

I have to say, as a straight dude...Lady Kier completely did it for me.  Every time I watch that video I just get junior high school stupid inside.  Really. I think if I met her in real life, I would just pass out.


----------



## JonSR77

dseag2 said:


> I never appreciated Miley Cyrus but this performance changed my mind...



So, in the 90's, I performed on the Spoken Word scene and I also did some stand-up comedy. From that, my whole view about entertainers changed. There are a whole range of entertainers that I admire, solely for how much work they have done onstage.

I started to get that about Miley Cyrus when she started doing those more "adult" like performances. I knew exactly what she was doing....trying to create the break from the past image, so she could have a professional career as an adult. 

And I respected her for doing that. Because the business is nuts and that is often just exactly what you have to do, in order to keep working on stage and fulfilling that inner call to perform.

And, to me, she is just the embodiment of a hard working performer. And I always respect that. And, you know, good solid voice.

I don't think she is exactly Patsy Cline.  But, I am not exactly Allen Ginsberg or Robin Williams.  She is a pro...absolutely.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Jackie DeShannon - What The World Needs Now Is Love​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Flarbalard

Bear Farmers of Birnam  by Al Stewart
Long introduction to the song.  Music starts about 3:30


----------



## JonSR77

Tish said:


>


 Huge Fogerty Fan.

Fogerty doing Susie Q in 1998...live...


----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


This song is iconic!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Feeling very 70's tonight.  Last one.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Feelslikefar

Just finished watching the movie ' WHIPLASH '.
I liked it, but it may not be for everyone; be forewarned.
The movie is about a drummer in a private school and his teacher/mentor.

Had to listen to one of the best drummers ever and a song they 'covered' in the movie.






My favorite quote by Mr. Rich,

"If you don't have ability you wind up playing in a Rock band..."


----------



## Tish

Feelslikefar said:


> Just finished watching the movie ' WHIPLASH '.
> I liked it, but it may not be for everyone; be forewarned.
> The movie is about a drummer in a private school and his teacher/mentor.
> 
> Had to listen to one of the best drummers ever and a song they 'covered' in the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite quote by Mr. Rich,
> 
> "If you don't have ability you wind up playing in a Rock band..."


Thank you for that share, I will have to watch this movie.

Thought you might enjoy this drum battle by my favorite band. let me know what you think.


----------



## Bretrick

Bee Gees - Jive Talkin'​


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bella

Carlos and Rob Thomas from Santana's "Supernatural" album.


----------



## Sassycakes

After an awful start to my day, I needed an Elvis moment.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## carouselsilver




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bella

Eric Burdon and The Animals (1966)


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kburra

Bill Withers, Stevie Wonder, John Legend perform "Lean On Me" at the 2015 Induction Ceremony - YouTube


----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella

The Clovers - "Love Potion No. 9" (1959)


----------



## GoneFishin

Enya


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## JonSR77

That time when Prince was writing songs about frozen desserts...
Originally entitled Raspberry Sorbet...


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Bella

Sharon Jones & The Dap Kings - "Nobody's Baby"


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Moving America into the 80's.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

I love anything by Tommy James and the Shondells.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Reliving my High School years.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

I've posted this before but this is one of my favorites.


----------



## dseag2

I'm on a roll.  This is my last one.


----------



## Bella

Steve Miller Band “The Joker”


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bretrick

Frank & Nancy Sinatra - Something Stupid​


----------



## Capt Lightning

Sweetness - YES


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## GoneFishin

Catch Us If You Can


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mitch86

"Until Then" by Stuart Hamblin.


----------



## Mitch86




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bella

Sugar Chile Robinson - Numbers Boogie with Count Basie (1951)


----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## SeaBreeze

Bob Dylan's son, Jakob


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## dseag2

Wow, I had no idea that one of my favorite songs, Magnet and Steel, had Stevie Nicks as the backup singer and that Walter Egan wrote the song for her.  She could have done worse, but then there was Lindsay Buckingham.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

One of the first 45's I ever owned....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## jet




----------



## jet

hollydolly said:


>


you know,iv only ever heard that once before


----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## JimBob1952




----------



## Bretrick

Originally recorded by Ferlin Husky in 1966, this version was more popular than the original
Jack Green's cover won several awards, including Single of the Year and Song of the Year at the first CMA Awards presentation.
In addition, the accompanying album of the same title won Album of the Year, and Green won Male Vocalist of the Year
Jack Greene - There goes my everything​


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JonSR77

early Richie Havens Album...


----------



## JonSR77

dseag2 said:


> Feeling very 70's tonight.  Last one.



If I remember, the band was involved in some charity project.  They were going to take a year off of touring, but they kept it going, just so they could keep funding the charity....


----------



## jet




----------



## JonSR77

jet said:


>



Amazing performer.  Genetic heart condition.  Worked so hard on stage, that he frequently had to have oxygen, when he came off...


----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bella

*I Can't Stand The Rain - Ann Peebles





*


----------



## oldpop




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Ruby said:


> *I Can't Stand The Rain - Ann Peebles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this song!  Here is another version...


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JonSR77

dseag2 said:


>



I love this song, because I love this song.  But also because when I was a kid and learning to play chess, this older boy was singing this song as he completely trounced me at chess.  It was so easily for him, that he had to celebrate the moment with a song.  I never forgot it.


----------



## JonSR77

dseag2 said:


>



Brian Wilson was a true genius.  Amazing.


----------



## JonSR77

thought I would go with some Australia...loved these guys...


----------



## JonSR77

Australia #2


----------



## JonSR77

Australia # 3


----------



## JonSR77

Australia # 4 (last one)

Bee Gees - Massachusetts, live

these guys really had amazing voices...


----------



## dseag2

JonSR77 said:


> thought I would go with some Australia...loved these guys...


Anything by Micheal Hutchence!


----------



## JonSR77

JonSR77 said:


> thought I would go with some Australia...loved these guys...



if someone said to me that the guys from INXS were actually vampires...I am not sure I would exactly doubt it.  Just something about those guys.  I don't know, call it real rock and roll stage presence, whatever...but they really had it...especially the lead singer... so sad he passed.


----------



## JonSR77

dseag2 said:


> Anything by Micheal Hutchence!



Oh, I definitely agree there. As far as lead singers in rock bands...that guy had it.  For sure.  To me, there are a few in rock history that really stand out....Jim Morrison.  Marc Boland.  Robert Plant.  I think Micheal Hutchence was in a league with those guys.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

Up until 3 yrs ago, I lived in the City. Every year we had a block party. A DJ lived on the same block and he always started by playing songs with all the girls' names in them'.Besides the one he sang with my name in it, I really liked this one.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

JonSR77 said:


> Oh, I definitely agree there. As far as lead singers in rock bands...that guy had it.  For sure.  To me, there are a few in rock history that really stand out....Jim Morrison.  Marc Boland.  Robert Plant.  I think Micheal Hutchence was in a league with those guys.


Many years ago we watched a somewhat cheesy but entertaining show called Rock Star in which INXS was seeking a new lead singer to replace Michael Hutchence.  A singer named JD Fortune ended up winning and actually received a recording contract with INXS.  After brief success, he became homeless.  He suffered from depression and addiction.  I think he has published a book.  Here is his one "hit" song, accompanied by Dave Navarro.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## JonSR77

dseag2 said:


> Many years ago we watched a somewhat cheesy but entertaining show called Rock Star in which INXS was seeking a new lead singer to replace Michael Hutchence.  A singer named JD Fortune ended up winning and actually received a recording contract with INXS.  After brief success, he became homeless.  He suffered from depression and addiction.  I think he has published a book.  Here is his one "hit" song, accompanied by Dave Navarro.


Yikes!  I had not known that.  Just goes to show that Hutchence WAS a vampire, and was cursing that guy from beyond the grave...


----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## JonSR77

Shower The People You Love, With Love...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## oldman

Sassycakes said:


> Up until 3 yrs ago, I lived in the City. Every year we had a block party. A DJ lived on the same block and he always started by playing songs with all the girls' names in them'.Besides the one he sang with my name in it, I really liked this one.


Dion & The Belmonts was one of my favorite rock/Doo Wop groups back in the early days. I liked him best when he was with the Belmonts, but groups splitting is nothing new. The Belmonts wanted to stick to singing harmony, but Dion wanted to go a different way, so he left the group. 

He tells a great story about the night the music died in Clear Lake, Iowa after their Winter concert on YouTube.


----------



## hollydolly

dseag2 said:


> Many years ago we watched a somewhat cheesy but entertaining show called Rock Star in which INXS was seeking a new lead singer to replace Michael Hutchence.  A singer named JD Fortune ended up winning and actually received a recording contract with INXS.  After brief success, he became homeless.  He suffered from depression and addiction.  I think he has published a book.  Here is his one "hit" song, accompanied by Dave Navarro.


Oh what a pity... he's very talented..


----------



## hollydolly

I had an all access  backstage pass to this concert in Hyde park about 10 years ago....


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GoneFishin

Classical on the local FM dial


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JonSR77

Dr. Hook & The Medicine Show - "Sylvia's Mother"


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis

Audio not so good, but I couldn't stop watching they are having so much fun...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Something from the 90's


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Devi

I usually go for rock, reggae ... but this is just absolutely gorgeous:


----------



## JonSR77

Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band - You're Missing (Live In Barcelona)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsrz3mPq7pM


Woke up this morning, was a chill in the air
Went into the kitchen, your cigarettes were lying there
Your jacket hung on the chair where you left it last night
Everything was in place, everything was all right
But you were missing
Missing...
Last night I dreamed the sky went black
You were drifting down and you couldn't get back
You were lost and in trouble so far from home
I reached for you, my arms went to stone
I woke and you were missing
Missing...
I searched for something to explain
In the whispering rain, the trembling leaves
Tell me baby where did you go
You were here just a moment ago
There's nights I still hear your footsteps fall
Your key in the door, your voice in the hall
Your smell drifts through our bedroom
I wake, but I don't move


----------



## Tish




----------



## dseag2

Anything by Gio Vanelli...


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Love Shania Twain.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

And Eric Carmen from the Raspberries on his own.


----------



## JonSR77

dseag2 said:


> And Eric Carmen from the Raspberries on his own.



I love Eric Carmen. My evil ex was working at William Morris when Eric Carmen came into the office with, an apparently, horrible haircut.

She and the other secretaries tormented him ruthlessly.

She told me the story to impress me and make me laugh..but I really liked Eric Carmen.  I think that was one of the early seeds of thought...like, "hmmmm, maybe this is not the gal for me!!!"


----------



## Tish




----------



## palides2021

Just listening to this makes me want to get up and dance!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

Like every day today, I am in an Elvis mood.


----------



## DGM

(1) I Ain't Living Long Like This - Vince Gill & Albert Lee. Live Guitar Festival New York 2013. - YouTube


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lara

Katie Melua...the first minute is instrumental


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Bretrick

Ol' 55 - Looking For An Echo​


----------



## Sassycakes

This reminds me of my daughter


----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Iconic.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

If there are any Disco fans out there?  I saw her live.  She was a porn star and not very pretty, but the song was a big part of my coming of age .


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Donna Summer was amazing in her VH1 special.  RIP Donna.





\


----------



## oldpop




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Always loved Gary Puckett.  That is one amazing voice.


----------



## Bella

When I listen to this song, I can't help thinking about my husband. It touches me every time. I miss him.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Posting this again, since I just saw her amazing performance on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon.  What a beautiful song and amazing performer.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Furryanimal said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## dseag2

A French-Canadian singer from Montreal.  Meant to be the next Celine Dion, but it didn't quite happen.  She is still amazing.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## JonSR77

Marie France & Chrissie Hynde ----  Un garçon qui pleure


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## leigh91657




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Devi

The incomparable John Lennon


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## leigh91657




----------



## dseag2

JonSR77 said:


>


I'm sure we are only supposed to post videos but I like to reply as well.  My grandmother used to belong to Columbia Record Club and received records constantly.  One of my favorites was The Ventures.  This was my absolute favorite song.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JonSR77

dseag2 said:


> I'm sure we are only supposed to post videos but I like to reply as well.  My grandmother used to belong to Columbia Record Club and received records constantly.  One of my favorites was The Ventures.  This was my absolute favorite song.


really?  what is this, an AA meeting?  No cross talk?  

are you joking or is that a thing?

I mean, if we can't post replies, we can't interact really, right? So, what would be the point?

whatever

if that is what the rules are here, I'll do it...


----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## Bella

*Cherish - The Association*





@Pepper @oldaunt


----------



## GoneFishin

Sittin' On The Dock Of The Bay (Otis Redding) | Playing For Change | *Song Around The World (North America, South America, Asia and Europe)*


----------



## hollydolly

One of my favourite songs of all time... I was singing this really loud in the car today as I drove down the motorway into the Metropolis...


----------



## Tish




----------



## GoneFishin

*Heart* - Stairway to Heaven Led Zeppelin - Kennedy Center


----------



## leigh91657




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes

I don't know why I just heard this song. The first time I heard it was when my friend who was a fireman was killed fighting a fire.


----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## leigh91657




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gary O'

Heh, I bought Willie's Stardust LP 40 years ago
I loved every song on that album

Bought the CD for the shop a few years back

Now? This song is rather pertinent


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Feelslikefar

Carol King and her first husband Gerry Goffin wrote some incredible songs together.

The list from the 60's include:

'Chains'
'The Loco-Motion'
'Take Good Care of My Baby'
'Up On The Roof'
'I'm Into Something Good' - Herman's Hermits
'Pleasant Valley Sunday' - Monkees
'You Make Me Feel Like a Natural Woman' - Aretha Franklin

She wasn't finished. 

Went on to create hits on her own.

Her album 'Tapestry' in the 70's was one that every one of my friends owned,
no matter what type of music they regularly listened to.

It was that Special.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


>


I love Duffy!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

R.E.M. - Shiny Happy People​


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

This happened to me and my husband the first moment we met


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly

@MarkinPhx ...welcome back.. you've been missed.... , hope all is well!!


----------



## leigh91657




----------



## MarkinPhx

hollydolly said:


> @MarkinPhx ...welcome back.. you've been missed.... , hope all is well!!


Ah, thank you . I had been busy taking care of real life things including my dad but all is well


----------



## Pinky

MarkinPhx said:


> Ah, thank you . I had been busy taking care of real life things including my dad but all is well


Good to see you @MarkinPhx 
Hope life is treating you well.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bretrick

Shakin' Stevens - Green Door​


----------



## Bretrick

Boney M. - Brown Girl in the Ring​


----------



## JonSR77

Jerry Garcia & Jorma Kaukonen - Airplane House Jam 1969


----------



## JonSR77

MarkinPhx said:


>


thought you might like this:


Natalie Merchant: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert


----------



## JonSR77

Little Steven's Underground Garage

Show 1046 - Ramones Forever and Ever...

https://www.undergroundgarage.com/shows-1049-1040/show-1046-ramones-forever-amp-ever


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## leigh91657




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

Sometimes 'smooth' is just sooooo good


----------



## Bretrick

Compulsory Hero - 1927​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JonSR77

The Hollies - He Ain't Heavy, He's My Brother


----------



## JonSR77

MarkinPhx said:


>



My friend worked for a rock magazine and interviewed Debbie Harry.  Totally cool, totally down to earth.  Friendly, fun.  Within a few minutes they were chatting together like old pals.


----------



## oldman

Paco Dennis said:


>


Great cruising music.


----------



## JonSR77

5th Dimension On Less Bell To Answer


----------



## oldman

MarkinPhx said:


>


I really like Jeff Lynne. He boarded my plane in New York and asked to speak with the Captain. I told the flight attendant to bring him up. He asked me what time we will be getting into Houston. I told him the computer is telling me we should be there at whatever time it was. He said good and that he would have time to go to the hotel before going to the show. When he deplaned, he handed me a note telling the ticket person to give me four tickets and signed his name. I didn’t know what to think or if they would honor it. I offered the tickets to one of the flight attendants and she took it. She asked me if I would like to go, but I didn’t think they would honor it, so I declined. She called me from the venue to thank me again. I was just glad they honored the request, but I was also wishing that I would have went.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## oldman




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## timoc




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## leigh91657




----------



## Sassycakes

This reminds me of my sister and a boy named Ron. He really had a crush on her and no matter what dance they were at and this song came on her ran to her to dance.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## CinnamonSugar

This is for @PamfromTx and all who are struggling right now… ::hugs::


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Okay, we can play Rock, Paper, Scissors on which one is the better version.


----------



## JonSR77

Santana ~ Let The Children Play​


----------



## MarkinPhx

I watched an interesting video on YouTube last night about this song and the "band" Edison Lighthouse.


----------



## hollydolly

Blocked in my country... I used to love Edison Lighthouse..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pinky

This takes me back to the 60's and all the Jamaican parties that filled my life back then. Jump-up time!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## dseag2




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## leigh91657




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## peramangkelder

Love Smokey Robinson


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Bella




----------



## Tish




----------



## leigh91657




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

This is the song me and Hubby danced to at our wedding.


----------



## JonSR77

Paul McCartney's 'My Valentine' Featuring Natalie Portman and Johnny Depp


----------



## leigh91657




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Mizmo

In Memoriam


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## Sassycakes

Even though Elvis has been gone over 40yrs no one will ever forget him


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bella




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## oldpop




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## leigh91657




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bella




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Feelslikefar

Remember sitting on a cliff overlooking a beach full of Walrus Seals.
Wind blowing hard, very cold and a bottle of Mateus wine.
Portable cassette player next to me and this album.

Just another day off on the Island, 1974...


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## jet




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Bella




----------



## CinnamonSugar




----------



## oldpop




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

What a sad ending to such a talented artist.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

All-time favorite.


----------



## Mizmo




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

I couldn't believe he was a good singer. I thought he was just a great comedian.


----------



## leigh91657




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## CinnamonSugar

I don't know much about this group but I like the clips I've heard so far.... almost has a "French Jazz" feel


----------



## leigh91657




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


>


I love Petula Clark!


----------



## dseag2

JonSR77 said:


>


----------



## dseag2

Timely.


----------



## Sassycakes

I could listen to Dean all day and most days I do.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sachet




----------



## BobB




----------



## Tish




----------



## JonSR77

dseag2 said:


> Timely.


One of my all time favorite songs!


----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## JonSR77




----------



## Gary O'

Playing CCR in the shop today

This one takes me back
I'd crank it up when stump jumping in my Wrangler
Got the juices goin'
Matched the ride


----------



## JonSR77

Gary O' said:


> Playing CCR in the shop today
> 
> This one takes me back
> I'd crank it up when stump jumping in my Wrangler
> Got the juices goin'
> Matched the ride



big CCR fan...

this one is decent...


John Fogerty ---- "Susie Q" and "I Put A Spell On You" ----  1998


----------



## oldpop




----------



## Fyrefox

There’s a wonderful funk band called _Here Come the Mummies _whose band members all dress as …_mummies, _with customized variations to their costumes, make-up, and names.  They began as accomplished studio musicians, which shows in their work.  Now they put on quite a stage show, often entering to a throbbing drum line while a theme evocative of ancient Egypt plays.  When all are assembled, the lead singer roars at the crowd, and it’s time for the electric guitars, keyboard, and brass players to do their thing, which you’ve likely not seen done before by the undead live, clad in mummy wrappings.  They’re touring this summer, and are great fun while creepy and cool at the same time.  I guess I’m a _Mummy’s boy, _and so be it…


----------



## Bella

@Fyrefox  Uh, so you couldn't find a video? Hmm,_ Mummy's boy_?


----------



## JonSR77

The Alarm - Rain In The Summertime






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D6pPgwafq0


----------



## JonSR77

U2 - Red Hill Mining Town


----------



## JonSR77

Midnight Oil - Blue Sky Mine






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ofrqm6-LCqs


----------



## BobB

Here is some big band music from Glen Miller. Chatanooga Choo Choo


----------



## JamieD




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## leigh91657




----------



## jet




----------



## Blessed

I must admit I only listen to music when I am in the car or grocery store, never at home alone.  I went to the dentist today.  They were playing old rock music which I love. They asked what I liked, anything but rap dirty side of that genre. 

They asked echo for George Strait, which I do love, so, I spent 2 1/2 half hours listening to music I really enjoyed and wishing I could get up and dance.

I think it could be a wise decision to hook up my old stereo system and speakers and bring the house down.  My husband was nicknamed the prince of power back in the day and I still have all of his toys.  

Should I do it and chance the police coming for a noise complaint? LOL


----------



## dseag2

Blessed said:


> I must admit I only listen to music when I am in the car or grocery store, never at home alone.  I went to the dentist today.  They were playing old rock music which I love. They asked what I liked, anything but rap dirty side of that genre.
> 
> They asked echo for George Strait, which I do love, so, I spent 2 1/2 half hours listening to music I really enjoyed and wishing I could get up and dance.
> 
> I think it could be a wise decision to hook up my old stereo system and speakers and bring the house down.  My husband was nicknamed the prince of power back in the day and I still have all of his toys.
> 
> Should I do it and chance the police coming for a noise complaint? LOL


I have an iPhone and I have downloaded music via iTunes.  I recently discovered AirPod Pros (wireless) that allow me to listen to the music on my iPhone everywhere I go.  The sound is amazing.  I now listen to all my own music at the gym, walking outside, even indoors doing various chores.  It just lifts my mood.  I think these gadgets have been around forever, but I have just discovered them and I'm in heaven.


----------



## Blessed

Must admit I am not into all the technology out there.  I don't leave the the house to ofen but I could make the house shake with the husband's stuff.   I have been dragging out the the equipment and speakers to have my son get if going next time he is over. 

I could go with a echo or alexa with my son's help but I think I would rather go with the old school.  Have an old the old school vinyl turn top, vinyl albums I have held onto, CD 5 player he added, just load it up, tuner for local radio.  I think my husband used to say .0005 distortion, I don't have a clue what that means but if could get really loud and sound really good.  Like a nightclub in the house, it is a technics system.  
Again, I don't know how that makes a difference but if made him happy when he bought it.  I will say it does have a couple of very large speakers that are not attractive, not then, not now, but he loved them!


----------



## BobB

Here is a song done in 1957 by Elvis Presley. Don't Leave Me Now


----------



## hollydolly

I couldn't get through a day without music... my tastes are highly eclectic... but as long as there's no rap.. heavy metal, or Elvis in there I'll pretty much listen to anything. I used to burn dics to play in the car.. especially of country music, but that was then.. and now  I have Spotify and Apple music et al.. as well as Youtube.. and the radio is always on in the car when I'm out tuned to my fave channel... which is mainly 70's- 2000's pop...  but I love the 60's too altho' I was only a kid then, and even some of the 50's from listening to it on the wireless my mother always had turned on...


----------



## Tish




----------



## JonSR77

RIP Jim Seals

Seals and Crofts w/Glen Campbell MEDLEY Tequila/Summer Breeze/Black Mtn Rag


----------



## JonSR77

RIP Jim Seals

Seals & Crofts - Greatest Hits (1990)


----------



## JonSR77

RIP Jim Seals (brother of “England” Dan Seals)

The Very Best of England Dan & John Ford Coley (full album) - England Dan & John Ford Songs


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes

Years ago this song was playing the day my friend was pronounced dead while fighting a fire. I just heard it again now.


----------



## BobB

Dion and The Belmonts - I wonder Why


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## leigh91657




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## leigh91657




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes

I fell in love with Dean Martin when I was a young girl. My Mom played his music all day. I was lucky enough to get her and my Dad tickets to his show. I even bought her flowers to give him and he kissed her when she gave them to him. I still listen to him a lot.


----------



## oldman

Big Doo Wop fan here.


----------



## Tish




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Moonbeam52

“Peace comes from within. Do not seek it without.” ~ Buddha


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

Rest peacefully Jim Seals, thank you for your beautiful music, you will always be loved and fondly remembered by many.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## dseag2

Brick... Dazz (Disco Jazz)...


----------



## Bella




----------



## carouselsilver




----------



## Feelslikefar

Came on my playlist, haven't heard it in a while.
Always like this one part of the lyrics,

" Feel when I dance with you
We move like the sea
You, you're all I want to know...
I Feel Free "






Need to shorten my playlist or divide it some more, takes too long to get to great songs.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Moonbeam52

The best of bests together. Enjoy the sound of real music!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## BobB




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pinky




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## BobB

From 1942
The Andrews Sisters


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes

(My) Elvis


----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


I haven't heard this since I was a kid and had no idea who sang it.  Thanks for posting.  Great song!


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## MrPants




----------



## Gary O'

Had Etta playing in the shop today

She makes singing seem so easy
makes for easy listening


----------



## dseag2

Gary O' said:


> Had Etta playing in the shop today
> 
> She makes singing seem so easy
> makes for easy listening


Perhaps the most beautiful song of all time.  Those of us in love for the first time can all relate to it.


----------



## BobB

From 1959
The McGuire Sisters


----------



## dseag2

Yes, I have a warped sense of humor.


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Moonbeam52

Feelslikefar said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, but we will have to live with stupidity out of universe, we do not know that. It is best to protect the universe that we know with stupidity or not


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Moonbeam52

Our beautiful planet, but for how long?


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## Bella




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly

Dunno if you all heard that Jim Seals died last week age 80 ... and a little known fact.. did you know that Dan.. of England Dan and John Ford Coley... was Jim Seals younger brother


----------



## MarkinPhx

Sassycakes said:


> (My) Elvis


(My) Elvis


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Moonbeam52




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Moonbeam52

Jackie23 said:


>



Great combination Beck & Clapton!


----------



## Bella




----------



## JaniceM

I accidentally unplugged speakers yesterday and haven't yet plugged them back in..
so I'm listening to the air conditioner..


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## jet




----------



## Furryanimal

Wet Leg -Supermarket




think they are at Glastonbury.


----------



## Tish




----------



## BobB

The Beach Boys 
Help Mr Rhonda


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx

"I want this played at my funeral, no tears ~ just love and gratitude."


----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


I love the song and the message!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## jet




----------



## Em in Ohio

TRAUMA THERAPY RECORDINGS:  The one I'm listening to now is here -


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## BobB




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis

Furryanimal said:


>


Just before I heard this I had been reading some jokes and just read this...  too much of a coincidence!  

_"One day, in a peaceful forest, a fly buzzed over a stream.

In the stream, a salmon was swimming, and it looked up and saw the fly. It thought to itself, “If that fly would drop down about a half an inch, I’d be able to jump up, catch it, and I’d have myself something to eat.”

Alongside the stream, a bear was standing. The bear looked at the fly, and thought to itself, “If that fly would drop down about a half an inch, that salmon would jump up to catch it, and I could jump out, snag that salmon, and I’d have myself something to eat.”

Across the stream, up a steep slope, a hunter was hidden in the brush. The hunter looked at the fly, and thought to himself, “If that fly would drop down about a half an inch, that salmon would jump up to catch it, the bear would jump up to catch the salmon, and I could jump up, shoot the bear, and I’d have myself a new trophy.”

Hidden in the grass behind the hunter was a mouse. The mouse looked at the fly, and thought to itself, “If that fly would drop down about a half an inch, the salmon would jump up to catch it, the bear would jump up to catch the salmon, the hunter would jump up to shoot the bear, the sandwich in the hunter’s pocket would fall out, and I’d have myself something to eat.”

A bit higher up the slope, on a jutting rock, sat a pussy cat. The pussy cat looked down at the fly, and thought to itself, “If that fly would drop down about a half an inch, the salmon would jump up to catch it, the bear would jump up to catch the salmon, the hunter would jump up to shoot the bear, the sandwich in the hunter’s pocket would fall out, the mouse would hop over to get the sandwich, I could leap down on it, and I’d have myself something to eat.”

At that moment, the fly dropped down about a half an inch. The salmon leapt up and caught the fly, the bear leapt out and snagged the salmon, the hunter jumped up and shot the bear, the mouse hopped out and started to eat the hunter’s sandwich, and the pussycat leapt down to catch the mouse…but it missed. It rolled down the slope, and fell into the stream.

Moral of the Story: A lot of things have to happen for a pussycat to get wet." _


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Furryanimal

https://player.broadcast.radio/?mode=tabbed&stationId=375


celtic music radio


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## BobB




----------



## Tish




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## dseag2

Paco Dennis said:


>


Back at ya!  Loved the original and the remake.


----------



## dseag2

PamfromTx said:


>


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Great oldie.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

I love my 60's music, even though I was a kid.   Such an innocent time.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Patricia

Tom 86 said:


>


Many years ago, I had a crush on Mickey.  Re: The Monkeys


----------



## Patricia

oldpeculier said:


>


Love Willie !


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Patricia

hollydolly said:


>


Amazing how songs bring back memories, such as remembering where you were and what you were doing at the time.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## horseless carriage

Watch this video and listen to Dean Martin singing: "Sway." It encapsulates, perfectly, why we so love music from that era and our love of dance. Enjoy!


----------



## hollydolly

Sway is my favourite Dean song.... I love that song.. but I also like the  Michael Buble version...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## horseless carriage

You will love this Holly. When we learned to dance The Viennese Waltz, our instructor had us walk through the steps enough times to memorise them. Waltz at any speed is danced three beat, as in: One, two, three. One, two, three. The music started, the instructor called out the beat: One, two, three. One, two, three. I had taken just one step. "It is fast," our dance teacher said, "faster, even, than Rock & Roll."
We danced Viennese to this song on a cruise ship, on our silver wedding anniversary. It went down well.


----------



## jet




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

horseless carriage said:


> Watch this video and listen to Dean Martin singing: "Sway." It encapsulates, perfectly, why we so love music from that era and our love of dance. Enjoy!


That gave me goosebumps.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly

horseless carriage said:


> You will love this Holly. When we learned to dance The Viennese Waltz, our instructor had us walk through the steps enough times to memorise them. Waltz at any speed is danced three beat, as in: One, two, three. One, two, three. The music started, the instructor called out the beat: One, two, three. One, two, three. I had taken just one step. "It is fast," our dance teacher said, "faster, even, than Rock & Roll."
> We danced Viennese to this song on a cruise ship, on our silver wedding anniversary. It went down well.


I loved Alijaz...such a pity he's left SCD now... as for the Viennese waltz.. it's one of my faves, I learned it at school.. ( My school was a dance school)


----------



## MarkinPhx

If this song puts a smile on your face then I know I would get along well with you


----------



## CinnamonSugar

Found this today… so peaceful and relaxing


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm listening to the songs slated to go on my next album. My son and I are working on producing my next album. Sunday we started the next phase of the mixing process for my sweet Salsa and it entails a lot of listening. We were at it for 4 hours Sunday and probably about the same the Sunday before that. This is work on one song. He spends countless hours on his own fine tuning this and that. With each edit, he sends me the updated version and I listen some more. This process takes place with each song so for the rest of 2022 I'll be listening to myself a whole lot. @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky @palides2021 @dseag2


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## dseag2

MarkinPhx said:


> If this song puts a smile on your face then I know I would get along well with you


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Something from every era.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## timoc

Danse Macabre 2010 ( Saint-Saëns )​


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## dseag2

I heard this song right after my father passed away and I just bawled.  It is one of the most beautiful songs I've heard and it still makes me teary-eyed.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## BobB

Benny Goodman
Sing Sing Sing


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## timoc

Whenever I hear this gorgeous tune I see Popeye and Olive doing the tango.


----------



## Been There




----------



## oldman

I re


MarkinPhx said:


>


I remember when Stevie Wonder first appeared on the scene with the song “Fingertips.” I forget the radio station that I was listening to, but they were talking about Stevie Wonder and the DJ said he was a “novelty act” the probably will disappear as fast as he arrived. He also made the comment that “this kid just can’t sing.” Yet, years later he was a star making millions.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## BobB

Glen Miller 
American Patrol


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Don M.

https://video.search.yahoo.com/sear...=873aa76661913f36ec9d8a0bec4f88c9&action=view


----------



## oldman

Tish said:


>


I remember an interview that “Rolling Stone” did with R.E.M. Peter Buck and Michael Stipe did the interview. Peter said he had just bought his mandolin, either the day before or the day of the recording of the song. It was actually the first time he had played it. Stipe, the lead singer for “Losing My Religion” told Rolling Stone that the band didn’t like the song and wasn’t going to use it on tour because there was no chorus. He also said that the song has nothing to do with religion. (I figured that out by listening to the words.) The song is about unrequited love, which for whatever reason, he thought was really a cool subject to sing about. Anyway, I like R.E.M.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly

I actually prefer this version by the New Seekers to the Original by The Who


----------



## Tish

oldman said:


> I remember an interview that “Rolling Stone” did with R.E.M. Peter Buck and Michael Stipe did the interview. Peter said he had just bought his mandolin, either the day before or the day of the recording of the song. It was actually the first time he had played it. Stipe, the lead singer for “Losing My Religion” told Rolling Stone that the band didn’t like the song and wasn’t going to use it on tour because there was no chorus. He also said that the song has nothing to do with religion. (I figured that out by listening to the words.) The song is about unrequited love, which for whatever reason, he thought was really a cool subject to sing about. Anyway, I like R.E.M.


Wow, he did well with the mandolin.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop

hollydolly said:


> I actually prefer this version by the New Seekers to the Original by The Who


Great copy.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes

As usual, I am in an Elvis mood


----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## BobB

Tony Orlando
Candida


----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Gary O'

This has been runnin' around my frontal lobe
Screaming to git out

It *WILL *be playing in the shop today


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## BobB

The Beatles
I Want To Hold Your Hand


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

RIP Luther.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Bretrick

Eels - Susan's House​


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## rkunsaw




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

In an 80's mood tonight.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## jet




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tempsontime65

I will listen to alot of Jazz this year.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


>


Thank you for posting.  I haven't heard this in years!  I absolutely loved this song.  It had such a big Doo Wop sound and I thought the lead singer's range was incredible.  But then I also loved the Bay City Rollers.


----------



## Furryanimal

Beautiful


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

dseag2 said:


> Thank you for posting.  I haven't heard this in years!  I absolutely loved this song.  It had such a big Doo Wop sound and I thought the lead singer's range was incredible.  But then I also loved the Bay City Rollers.


Little secret to let you into because I would never shout it from the rooftops, but Les Mckeown was my 2nd ever boyfriend.. back in the early 70's,, and just as they were getting BCR off the ground..R.I.P Les..


----------



## Tempsontime65

At my age...the same things I listened to in...[1962] hehehehe!!!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Old R

Either the John boy and Billy show or talk radio.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## dseag2

MarkinPhx said:


>


Thanks for posting this.  I literally had every Elton John album released in the 70's.  This was one of my faves!  I am now going to have to post a couple of Elton John songs.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

dseag2 said:


> Thanks for posting this.  I literally had every Elton John album released in the 70's.  This was one of my faves!  I am now going to have to post a few Elton John songs.


I don't think we were the only ones who had every one of his albums


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


Let's not forget this version.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## CindyLouWho

....lol


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Lawrence




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

It's as much about the passion as it is about the voice.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Patek24




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lawrence




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Furryanimal

Hadn’t heard this for years until Radio Caroline North played it in the early hours!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

Great Europop and bagpipes


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## BobB

July 18, 1931 is Dion Dimucci's birthday. Here he is, singing Runaround Sue.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Lawrence




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

This was my sister and her husband's song. Since he passed away I cry every time I hear it.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## jet




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Bella




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## BobB

The Beach Boys
Catch A Wave


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## BobB

Clyde McPhatter
A Lover's Question


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Knight

Little Richard album this is on right now


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Bretrick

Sister Rosetta Tharpe- "Didn't It Rain?" 1964​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Capt Lightning

Robbie Williams tribute to Ian Dury...


----------



## Patricia

Bretrick said:


> Sister Rosetta Tharpe- "Didn't It Rain?" 1964​


I like to hear her sing Hound Dog.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx

hollydolly said:


>


Not available   I will never understand the copywrite laws of different countries.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Mark... I deliberately didn't choose a version from BBC  Top of the Pops which never seems to be available outside of the UK... annoying isn't it.. try this...


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Beezer




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

Now Paul and Ringo are in their 80's.. bet they never thought they'd get there..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx

Stormy Summer nights always triggers this song in my head


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## caroln

I just became aware of this singer while surfing around.  When he was 17 he was on Britain's Got Talent and blew everyone away.  I'm now a huge fan!  This is one of my favorite performances:


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

caroln said:


> I just became of this singer while surfing around.  When he was 17 he was on Britain's Got Talent and blew everyone away.  I'm now a huge fan!  This is one of my favorite performances:


I am a fan of him as well, and like you I discovered him on Britain's got talent.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

Earworm song of the day. Considering it's one of my all time favorite songs, I was OK with it.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly

MarkinPhx said:


>


not available, Mark


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

hollydolly said:


> not available, Mark


Just for kicks I'll try this one. Top of the Pops show !


----------



## hollydolly

MarkinPhx said:


> Just for kicks I'll try this one. Top of the Pops show !


Fine of course... totp is fine here.. but usually if I post a TOTP video for others outside of the UK to watch they can't open it...typical BBC content blocked


----------



## MarkinPhx

hollydolly said:


> Fine of course... totp is fine here.. but usually if I post a TOTP video for others outside of the UK to watch they can't open it...typical BBC content blocked


Yes, that happened over the weekend ! Strange.


----------



## Pecos

Count Basie plays Duke Ellington
"I am just a lucky so and so"

I'm Just a Lucky So and So - YouTube

@OneEyedDiva


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Linzee

Tom 86 said:


> deleted


I don't know how to do this....Sorry! I wanted to post a song but this happened lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## caroln

Tish said:


> I am a fan of him as well, and like you I discovered him on Britain's got talent.


There's no doubt that Britain has talent.  Besides Jonathan Antoine, who can forget the amazing Susan Boyle?


----------



## hollydolly

caroln said:


> There's no doubt that Britain has talent.  Besides Jonathan Antoine, who can forget the amazing Susan Boyle?


..and most of the pop bands for the last 60 years..


----------



## caroln

hollydolly said:


> ..and most of the pop bands for the last 60 years..





caroln said:


> There's no doubt that Britain has talent.  Besides Jonathan Antoine, who can forget the amazing Susan Boyle?


How true!  So many...I'm a big fan of Queen.


----------



## jet




----------



## Tish

caroln said:


> There's no doubt that Britain has talent.  Besides Jonathan Antoine, who can forget the amazing Susan Boyle?


Oh my goodness yes. What an amazing woman with an amazing voice.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

I should not have listened to this song. My sister's name is Charlotte and it reminded me of when her husband passed away.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Sassycakes said:


> I should not have listened to this song. My sister's name is Charlotte and it reminded me of when her husband passed away.


It reminds me of my mom. She loved the movie but loved the song even more.


----------



## Sassycakes

MarkinPhx said:


> It reminds me of my mom. She loved the movie but loved the song even more.


I never heard the song before or even seen the movie. I am still crying.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx

Sassycakes said:


> I never heard the song before or even seen the movie. I am still crying.


The movie is very creepy. There is one scene in the movie that I saw at a young age and it still haunts me to this day @


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## BobB

Elvis Presley
If I Can Dream


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MrPants




----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


Lara Fabian is amazing.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## MarkinPhx

MrPants said:


>


Clarence was amazing. I miss his sound with the band. It's also great to see Steven Van Zandt years before playing Silvio. Thanks for the great memory


----------



## dseag2

A gay singer and the most iconic models of the 90's.  What could be better?


----------



## MrPants

MarkinPhx said:


> Clarence was amazing. I miss his sound with the band. It's also great to see Steven Van Zandt years before playing Silvio. Thanks for the great memory


Yes! Band's not the same at all without Clarence!

And 'Little Steven' as Silvio .... Oh PLEASE!


----------



## MrPants

dseag2 said:


> A gay singer and the most iconic models of the 90's.  What could be better?


My fav gay singer collaboration:


----------



## MarkinPhx

MrPants said:


> Yes! Band's not the same at all without Clarence!
> 
> And 'Little Steven' as Silvio .... Oh PLEASE!


The only time at a concert that I had tears rolling down was when I saw them live and Clarence was doing his thing with Jungleland. Gives me goosebumps just thinking about it. That was also the same concert when the girl ran up on the stage to kiss Springsteen during Rosalita. Such a great night.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MrPants

MarkinPhx said:


> The only time at a concert that I had tears rolling down was when I saw them live and Clarence was doing his thing with Jungleland. Gives me goosebumps just thinking about it. That was also the same concert when the girl ran up on the stage to kiss Springsteen during Rosalita. Such a great night.


One of my best concert memories also only it was in Toronto just after the release of their Born In The USA album. WOW  What a show!


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

dseag2 said:


> Lara Fabian is amazing.


I love her so much.


----------



## Tish

dseag2 said:


> A gay singer and the most iconic models of the 90's.  What could be better?


I totally agree.


----------



## Tish

One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Sassycakes

These 2 songs mean a lot to me. My Dad would sing this to me when I was growing up and then started singing it to my daughter when she was young.










This song reminds me of my summer vacation. First, it reminds me of my cousin Robert because I was too fair to be in the sun and so was he. Then it reminds me of when I was dating my husband.We did different things than I did with my cousin.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze

MarkinPhx said:


>


Absolutely love this song, Neil Young is my fav.


----------



## MarkinPhx

SeaBreeze said:


> Absolutely love this song, Neil Young is my fav.


I also like Waylon's version


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## dseag2

Since we are going Country, I love this one.


----------



## jet




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Tish

Sassycakes said:


> These 2 songs mean a lot to me. My Dad would sing this to me when I was growing up and then started singing it to my daughter when she was young.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song reminds me of my summer vacation. First, it reminds me of my cousin Robert because I was too fair to be in the sun and so was he. Then it reminds me of when I was dating my husband.We did different things than I did with my cousin.


That is so sweet, Sassy.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


There are so few songs that I hear for the first time and love them.  This is definitely one.  I see it is from the 80's.  I don't know why I never heard it in the states.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## dseag2

One of my favorite 80's songs, remixed and made modern.






Here's the original.  Still love it.


----------



## dseag2

We saw the B-52s in concert recently and didn't realize Kate sang the opening.  We thought it was a synthesizer.


----------



## MarkinPhx

dseag2 said:


> One of my favorite 80's songs, remixed and made modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the original.  Still love it.


Sad that he died so young. He was very important to the success of The Cars.


----------



## dseag2

RIP Chrissy.


----------



## MarkinPhx

dseag2 said:


> We saw the B-52s in concert recently and didn't realize Kate sang the opening.  We thought it was a synthesizer.


She's great. I really am not a huge fan of The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame but I think it is outrageous that the B-52's are not in it.


----------



## dseag2

MarkinPhx said:


> Sad that he died so young. He was very important to the success of The Cars.


Indeed.


----------



## MarkinPhx

@dsag2 This was a local band in Tempe AZ  that was huge here in the early 80's. My girlfriend at the time and I used to go see them play weekly at a local club here. They were about to hit it big and did get one album released but right before the release the founding band member died of a heroin overdose. They did have that early 80's new wave sound down.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

MarkinPhx said:


> @dsag2 This was a local band in Tempe AZ  that was huge here in the early 80's. My girlfriend at the time and I used to go see them play weekly at a local club here. They were about to hit it big and did get one album released but right before the release the founding band member died of a heroin overdose. They did have that early 80's new wave sound down.


They definitely have a Blondie sound to them without the female.  I see why you enjoyed them.  So sad they were unable to continue due to the death of their founder.


----------



## jet




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## BobB

The Beach Boys
Wendy


----------



## Tish




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## MarkinPhx

CindyLouWho said:


>


One of my all time favorite songs. I had always thought it was about an unfaithful lover but was surprised to learn a few years ago that it was about an unfaithful band member !


----------



## CindyLouWho

MarkinPhx said:


> One of my all time favorite songs. I had always thought it was about an unfaithful lover but was surprised to learn a few years ago that it was about an unfaithful band member !


Oh, interesting, I thought the same as you previously did, an affair. 
Thanks for adding that bit of information.


----------



## MarkinPhx

CindyLouWho said:


> Oh, interesting, I thought the same as you previously did, an affair.
> Thanks for adding that bit of information.


It does have a very love hurt feel to it for being about a band member playing with another band...lol.


----------



## Patek24




----------



## CindyLouWho

MarkinPhx said:


> It does have a very love hurt feel to it for being about a band member playing with another band...lol.


Oh, yes, how true, and if he was even maybe singing about a female band member he had had a past relationship with..but nope, not in this case...lol.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

RIP Donna.


----------



## dseag2

Amazing voice.  Gone too soon.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Patek24




----------



## SeaBreeze

CindyLouWho said:


> Oh, interesting, I thought the same as you previously did, an affair.
> Thanks for adding that bit of information.


I thought the same thing too, thank you Mark for that tidbit!


----------



## Tish




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## jet




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## BobB

The Four Tops
It's The Same Old Song


----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Yes, I'm in a 60's mood.


----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## jet




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## BobB

The Supremes
Baby Love


----------



## BobB

The Supremes
Baby Love


----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx

Tish said:


>


I never saw them do this cover. Thanks !


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx

This is just one of those songs that seems to get better with age. At least for me


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Tish




----------



## heron

Audiobooks. I used to listen to radio for music - but Albuquerque is a kind of radio desert unless you really love country or Mexican music. I like both, but need more variety.


----------



## Patek24




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## hollydolly

Patek24 said:


>


One of my ALL Time Favourite songs...


----------



## SeaBreeze

Rest in peace Sam Gooden.


----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MarkinPhx

Paco Dennis said:


>


I miss seeing your avatar !


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## oldpop

The Rascals 1969






*"Look Around"*
Look around
Look around
See the wonderful world on the ground
Look around
Look around
Everything is upside down

Bigotry, hate and fear
Got ten million votes this year
But law and order won
Tune in to the royal scene
Sex is Queen, King nicotine
Rule in the land of the free

So look around
Look around
Maybe then you'll understand
Look around, you got to
Look around
Maybe you can lend a hand

Violence on the TV screen
Guns and Ammo magazine
Painting pretty pictures for you
"Hello"'s a word for telephones
Bigger locks on smaller homes
Panthers and pussycats, too

Uh huh, look around
Look around
How much longer can it really go on?
Look around, look, look
Look around
Wake up, put your head back on

It seems there is nothing to bring us together
To believe in with all of your heart
We've all got that something that's deep down inside of us
Love's not a dirty word
That's just the way it's heard
Let me prove it to you

Look around
Look around
In all the world's cities and towns
Look around
Look around
The old walls are tumbling down
There's a new way of living to be found
Every flower, each tree, and each sound
Tells you 'bout the love that's around
And you can find it
Look around
It's down inside
Look around


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24

Alhamdulillah.


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24

Deleted


----------



## Patek24

Deleted


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


>


that's not Bowie...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal

hollydolly said:


> that's not Bowie...


I know....Stevie has loads of pieces like that.
They are brilliant.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

stevie Riks again.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx

Tish said:


>


My all time favorite passive aggressive song ! Love the production too.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Tish

MarkinPhx said:


> My all time favorite passive aggressive song ! Love the production too.


Mine too


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Patek24




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## MarkinPhx

This song brings back memories of driving home from work on Friday's back in the 80's. Every radio station played this song at 5pm every Friday.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gary O'

When I play this, my body goes into involuntary convulsions 
Much like an epileptic seizure
My 'dancing' makes Elaine look like a ballerina

anyway...


----------



## MarkinPhx

There must be something about Three Dog Night  and dancing. My two older sisters swear that when I was a kid I ran out of my room to dance to this song  at a cocktail party my parents were hosting. I do not remember such an incident so I say it never happened !


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

R.I.P Darius .. died today aged just 41.... one of Pops' nicest guys... too young to go...


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## palides2021

Stumbled upon this and found it fascinating (add the English subtitles to understand it)


----------



## MarkinPhx

palides2021 said:


> Stumbled upon this and found it fascinating (add the English subtitles to understand it)


That is a unique video. Very well done though. Seems like a rather sad song though.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## OneEyedDiva

Paco Dennis said:


>


I have always liked Manhattan Transfer's sound.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Teira is one of my first online friends (from 16 years ago) who is now my best "cyber friend". She helped me with my first foray into digital music production and sent me tracks I could use in my songs. We call each other "Li'l Sis" (her) and "Big Sis". We finally got to meet and hang out in Washington, DC in 2019. She also painstakingly helped me set up my website; it was a trip to do the part for mobile devices. It took us three weeks! Anyway, this is her latest release, which she co-wrote with her good friend Wornell (lead singer). She produced the track and the video.






@Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky @dseag2 @palides2021 @Nathan @feywon


----------



## Gary O'

Reached back
The Animals are playin' in the shop today


----------



## Murrmurr

Tish said:


>


Tish, that's Paxton's favorite group, and that's them singing one of his favorite songs.  

I absolutely adore this woman . Best female voice of all time (in her genre), masterful skills, genius performer....perfect perfect perfect, and she's so pretty!


----------



## Mizmo

Murrmurr said:


> I absolutely adore this woman . Best female voice of all time (in her genre), masterful skills, genius performer....perfect perfect perfect, and she's so pretty!


----------



## palides2021

MarkinPhx said:


> That is a unique video. Very well done though. Seems like a rather sad song though.


I think it had a message about fathers, especially fathers that disappear and are not involved in their children's lives. In the end, though, the child ended up being like his lifeless father, which was surprising. It reminds me of the saying, "Like father, like son." Anyway, I was mesmerized by it. It also had over 900 million views which made me want to see why so many views. I also liked the dancing.


----------



## palides2021

OneEyedDiva said:


> Teira is one of my first online friends (from 16 years ago) who is now my best "cyber friend". She helped me with my first foray into digital music production and sent me tracks I could use in my songs. We call each other "Li'l Sis" (her) and "Big Sis". We finally got to meet and hang out in Washington, DC in 2019. She also painstakingly helped me set up my website; it was a trip to do the part for mobile devices. It took us three weeks! Anyway, this is her latest release, which she co-wrote with her good friend Wornell (lead singer). She produced the track and the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky @dseag2 @palides2021 @Nathan @feywon


Loved this! Very soothing music, and the video was superb! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Tish

Murrmurr said:


> Tish, that's Paxton's favorite group, and that's them singing one of his favorite songs.
> 
> I absolutely adore this woman . Best female voice of all time (in her genre), masterful skills, genius performer....perfect perfect perfect, and she's so pretty!


Wow, the kid has good taste.
I also love Lara Fabian she is amazing.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## dseag2

I love that she used the O'Jays "Backstabbers" as the background.  It works.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

dseag2 said:


> I love that she used the O'Jays "Backstabbers" as the background.  It works.


I like Angie. Got into her after I heard this song. Anyone who's hurting behind love gone wrong can relate.






There are not many cover songs I like, but she did a good job on this Marvin Gaye song.






@Pecos


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## OneEyedDiva

palides2021 said:


> Loved this! Very soothing music, and the video was superb! Thank you for sharing!


So glad you enjoyed. She did a great job with the video considering the *singers were not in the same room nor singing at the same time! *Wornell is in Japan and Argie is in the states; the wonder of digital music production. I will let her know another musical friend loves it.


----------



## kburra

Bring me sunshine..stick with it!


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## palides2021

kburra said:


> Bring me sunshine..stick with it!


This is great! Loved it!


----------



## Furryanimal

corporal Clegg


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes

Growing up my Mom always played Dean Martin,she loved him. In later years I got her tickets to see him and he even gave her a kiss so when I hear him sing  I think of my Mom 
_



_


----------



## dseag2

OneEyedDiva said:


> I like Angie. Got into her after I heard this song. Anyone who's hurting behind love gone wrong can relate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are not many cover songs I like, but she did a good job on this Marvin Gaye song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pecos


I've watched just about every episode of Unsung.  This is where I heard this song, and it is now in my song list.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

I loved the Latin influence in some of the 90's songs.  Great pairing of gorgeous, talented singers in this one.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

Another great 90's pairing with a Latin flare.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## OneEyedDiva

dseag2 said:


> I've watched just about every episode of Unsung.  This is where I heard this song, and it is now in my song list.


Thank you for sharing the link. I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Sassycakes

Just my luck today. I was listening to this song and crying and my daughter called me. She said, "Don't tell me you are listening to this song again and crying." It always makes me cry because it reminds me of her. She is as pretty as a Picture.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx

Earworm of the day


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


I love this song.  This one as well.  Savage Garden was amazing in the 90's.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish

dseag2 said:


> I love this song.  This one as well.  Savage Garden was amazing in the 90's.


Me too, I absolutely love all their songs.


----------



## Tish




----------



## jet




----------



## jet

_



_


----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly

Oh I love this version as well as the country version...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## dseag2

Any Three Dog Night song will do.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

I was 15 yrs old when I met my husband, and I loved going to the dances every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday night. He hated the fast dances so I was allowed to dance with his friends except for the last dance of the night. This song reminds me of the good old days.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Tish




----------



## Patek24




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## palides2021

hollydolly said:


>


This is really wonderful! Never heard it before! Loved it!


dseag2 said:


> Any Three Dog Night song will do.


Love these songs!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal

Warriors of the World United Lyrics
[Verse 1: Hodi, Hauptmann & Melissa Bonny]
Here our soldiers stand
From all around the world
Waiting in a line
To hear the battle cry
All are gathered here
Victory is near
The sound will fill the hall
Bringing power to us all

[Verse 2: Alea & Angus]
We alone are fighting
For metal that is true
We own the right, to live the fight
We're here for all of you
Now swear the blood upon your steel
Will never dry
Stand and fight together
Beneath the metal sky
[Chorus]
Brothers everywhere
Raise your hands into the air
We're warriors, warriors of the world
Like thunder from the sky
Sworn to fight and die
We're warriors, warriors of the world

[Verse 3: Hodi, Alea, Hauptmann & Angus]
Many stand against us
But they will never win
We said we would return
And here we are again
To bring them all destruction
Suffering, and pain
We are the hammer of the Gods
We are thunder, wind, and rain

[Verse 4: Melissa Bonny, Angus & Alea]
There they wait in fear
With swords in feeble hands
With dreams to be a king
First, one should be a man
I call about and charge them all
With a life that is a lie
And in their final hour
They shall confess before they die
[Chorus]
Brothers everywhere
Raise your hands into the air
We're warriors, warriors of the world
Like thunder from the sky
Sworn to fight and die
We're warriors, warriors of the world

[Bridge 1: Hodi, Hauptmann, Hauptmann & Alea]
If I should fall in battle
My brothers who fight by my side
Gather my horse, and weapons
Tell my family how I died

[Bridge 2: Melissa Bonny, Angus & Everyone]
Until then I will be strong
I will fight for all that is real
All who stand in my way, will die by steel

[Chorus: Everyone, Alea & Hauptmann]
Brothers everywhere
Raise your hands into the air
We're warriors, warriors of the world (We're the warriors of the world)
Like thunder from the sky
Sworn to fight and die
We're warriors, warriors of the world (Sworn to fight and die)
[Chorus: Everyone, Melissa Bonny & Hodi]
Brothers everywhere
Raise your hands into the air
We're warriors, warriors of the world (Ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah)
Like thunder from the sky
Sworn to fight and die
We're warriors, warriors of the world (Uah-yah)

[Chorus]
Brothers everywhere
Raise your hands into the air
We're warriors, warriors of the world
Like thunder from the sky
Sworn to fight and die
We're warriors, warriors of the world
Brothers everywhere
Raise your hands into the air
We're warriors, warriors of the world
Like thunder from the sky
Sworn to fight and die
We're warriors, warriors of the world

[Outro]
We're warriors, warriors of the world


----------



## Paco Dennis

True love...


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Liberty




----------



## Paladin1950

The same music I was listening to in the 50's, 60's 70's. Bill Haley and the Comets, Buddy Holly, Nat "King" Cole, The Beatles, Elvis Presley, Rolling Stones, Bob Dylan, Dusty Springfield, Carole King, Harry Chapin, Peter, Paul, & Mary, The Temptations, The Drifters, and so on and so forth.


----------



## Seren

Always have some Northern Soul (UK, NW England ,that is) playing but currently listening to The Eagles Greatest Hits album


----------



## Tish




----------



## OneEyedDiva

This video played after another yesterday. I hadn't heard it before. I love Michael E's music, this included, so I bought the track today.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Tish said:


>


I love Silk Sonic. The collaboration between Anderson Paak and Bruno Mars is *brilliant* ! I just bought these two on Apple Music (iTunes). Love watching the videos too. Takes me back to the old days when groups had it all together...the clothes, the routines and of course the vocals.











@Pecos @dseag2 @Paco Dennis @Pinky @palides2021


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Bella




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

SeaBreeze said:


>


Soon !


----------



## Tish

OneEyedDiva said:


> I love Silk Sonic. The collaboration between Anderson Paak and Bruno Mars is *brilliant* ! I just bought these two on Apple Music (iTunes). Love watching the videos too. Takes me back to the old days when groups had it all together...the clothes, the routines and of course the vocals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pecos @dseag2 @Paco Dennis @Pinky @palides2021


I downloaded mine from Apple too.
They sound brilliant together.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo

A Classic


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@Tish This was my first introduction to Anderson Paak. I was like...Who dat?!!!  Love the horns in this too, reminds me of those Tower of Power horns. Anderson was the one who proposed the collaboration with Bruno to form Silk Sonic.





@Pecos @Paco Dennis @Nathan @dseag2 @Pinky @Seren @BobB @Medusa @palides2021 

Live version. The horns aren't kicking as much in this version but it still sounds good. Guitarists and Anderson on drums are fierce in this one.


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish

OneEyedDiva said:


> @Tish This was my first introduction to Anderson Paak. I was like...Who dat?!!!  Love the horns in this too, reminds me of those Tower of Power horns. Anderson was the one who proposed the collaboration with Bruno to form Silk Sonic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pecos @Paco Dennis @Nathan @dseag2 @Pinky @Seren @BobB @Medusa @palides2021
> 
> Live version. The horns aren't kicking as much in this version but it still sounds good. Guitarists and Anderson on drums are fierce in this one.


Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Tish

Furryanimal said:


>


I really love that.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

OneEyedDiva said:


> I love Silk Sonic. The collaboration between Anderson Paak and Bruno Mars is *brilliant* ! I just bought these two on Apple Music (iTunes). Love watching the videos too. Takes me back to the old days when groups had it all together...the clothes, the routines and of course the vocals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pecos @dseag2 @Paco Dennis @Pinky @palides2021


We are just waiting for Bruno Mars to come to Dallas.  He is such a fantastic singer and performer.  The Silk Sonic songs just remind me of the old 90's soul songs with truly talented singers. 

We are going to see Duran Duran and Chic in concert tomorrow night.  We have seen them before and Chic is the draw for us.  Nile Rodgers and his catalog of songs are truly amazing.  Nile and his guitar riffs are the stuff of legends!


----------



## Patek24

dseag2 said:


> We are just waiting for Bruno Mars to come to Dallas.  He is such a fantastic singer and performer.  The Silk Sonic songs just remind me of the old 90's soul songs with truly talented singers.
> 
> We are going to see Duran Duran and Chic in concert tomorrow night.  We have seen them before and Chic is the draw for us.  Nile Rodgers and his catalog of songs are truly amazing.  Nile and his guitar riffs are the stuff of legends!


Chic! Tony Thompson (RIP), its original drummer, was reputed to be one of the best Pop drummers of all time. Enjoy!


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal

brilliant


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Tish

*Don't even ask why, it's been in my head all day.





*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

Furryanimal said:


>


the first date with my ex husband was going to see Slade in Concert.. 1975


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## jet




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## -Oy-

MarkinPhx said:


>



Excellent. I'd never heard of them until Scott Weiland joined Velver Revolver. The first album "Contraband" had LOTS of STP vibes!


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## -Oy-

Saw them live on the first tour. Great stuff!


----------



## MarkinPhx

-Oy- said:


> Excellent. I'd never heard of them until Scott Weiland joined Velver Revolver. The first album "Contraband" had LOTS of STP vibes!


So sad what happened to him. His voice was one of a kind.


----------



## -Oy-

MarkinPhx said:


> So sad what happened to him. His voice was one of a kind.



Yep - not the first rocker to go like that and won't be the last.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes

Every time I hear this I think of my sister and her husband. How I miss him.


_



_


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## JaniceM

Last night I was watching a t.v. show and this song came on:




Between the tune and some lyrics, what immediately came to mind was:





Wouldn't it be considered plagiarism?


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal

it’s by Emily Linge


----------



## BobB

White Plaines
Mhy Baby Loves Lovin'


----------



## -Oy-

One of my favourite guitar intros.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx

It's very surreal to watch video clips of a concert that I attended 44 years ago.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


>


Why didn't he marry me?  lol  Poor guy would be totally confused with my Tex/Mex accent.


----------



## PamfromTx

Has "Streets of Philadephia" been posted?


----------



## dseag2

I'm continually listening to this.  I love Terri Nunn.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Sorry for all the posts, but I've been quiet for a while.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Sassycakes

As usual, I am listening to Dean


----------



## Paco Dennis

Traditional Finnish polka tune


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/toptalent/comments/x97ffp


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## JustBonee

New release of an old song,   by Rita Wilson and Jackson Browne


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


>


I knew I'd heard this but had to look it up.  Great song!






Phyllis Nelson also sang this iconic 80's dance song.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Geezer Garage

Speaking of U2.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Gary O'

My Righteous Brothers CD played in the shop today
I took a break during* Ebb Tide*

Intrigued me

I always loved the orchestral versions 

Had to research the author of the lyrics 

Ebb Tide by Frank Sinatra - Songfacts

Pretty fascinating


----------



## MarkinPhx

Gary O' said:


> My Righteous Brothers CD played in the shop today
> I took a break during* Ebb Tide*
> 
> Intrigued me
> 
> I always loved the orchestral versions
> 
> Had to research the author of the lyrics
> 
> Ebb Tide by Frank Sinatra - Songfacts
> 
> Pretty fascinating


"When he opened the paper to check the day's listings, his eye was immediately captured by an ad for _From Here To Eternity_, the film that jump-started Frank Sinatra's flagging career. The image in the ad was not of the Chairman of the Board, however, but of the famous scene in which Burt Lancaster and Deborah Kerr are locked in an embrace on the beach as the tide washes over them."

I have a feeling Deborah Kerr captured many eyes.


----------



## Marie5656

*Cannot listen to this enough. Mr Cohen called this the best version ever





*


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Gary O'

MarkinPhx said:


> "When he opened the paper to check the day's listings, his eye was immediately captured by an ad for _From Here To Eternity_, the film that jump-started Frank Sinatra's flagging career. The image in the ad was not of the Chairman of the Board, however, but of the famous scene in which Burt Lancaster and Deborah Kerr are locked in an embrace on the beach as the tide washes over them."


Yeah

and

'The lyrics suddenly poured out with scarcely a moment of reflection'

I do get that
I fancy myself a word butcher
I'm no Carl Sigman, but I've written some things
and when it comes, it comes fast
I can hardly keep up with the keystrokes, both forefingers pecking at the keyboard
....often into the night and the next day


----------



## dseag2




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx

I listened to the soundtrack to The Social Network all day while working. It is one of my favorite soundtracks. I love the movie also but that is a whole different topic .


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Pam




----------



## Tish




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

jet said:


>


Buddy Holly looks exactly like my Husband did the day I met my husband and I fell in love instantly.


----------



## jet

love this song


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Furryanimal

great album


----------



## Tish




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## -Oy-

Saw them do this live - great gig!!!!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

one of my all time favourite songs..


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lawrence00




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal

sang at this evenings brilliant concert


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## DGM

(16) thunder and rain black screen - YouTube


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Seren




----------



## kburra

Such a beautiful voice.


----------



## dseag2

hollydolly said:


>


And the 80's Richard Marx.


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## kburra




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## kburra

Another by Richard Hawley..Beautiful song.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## kburra

mike4lorie said:


>


Love this!!


----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## MarkinPhx

Pink Biz said:


>


One of my favorite songs !


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Pink Biz

MarkinPhx said:


> One of my favorite songs !


Me too!


----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## jet




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Sassycakes

I saw Johnny Mathis perform many times and this song always made me cry.

_



_


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx

Tish said:


>


I always liked this song but I never paid attention to the lyrics too much. I thought it was a nice innocent nostalgic song. I read an article about the song about a month ago. I was way off the mark


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

This is their latest song which was released 4 days ago. It's a tribute to Eddie Van Halen.


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Tish

MarkinPhx said:


> I always liked this song but I never paid attention to the lyrics too much. I thought it was a nice innocent nostalgic song. I read an article about the song about a month ago. I was way off the mark


I am going to have to look that up.


----------



## Tish

One of my favorite bands.


----------



## carouselsilver

The soundtrack from The Godfather. Haunting and beautiful!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly

SeaBreeze said:


>


Not available SB


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## SeaBreeze

Sweet City Woman


----------



## SeaBreeze

hollydolly said:


> Not available SB


Sorry Holly.  It was this song by Patti Smythe of Scandal.....but I think she was doing it without the group.  Couldn't find any better to post.


----------



## GAlady

While walking every day, I am still listening to Elvis, Roy Orbison, Eagles, George Strait.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## mike4lorie

We play this all the time for Carl when there is a thundering storm outside, and it settles him right down and takes the anxiety away. It is thundering now...


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## dseag2

Tish said:


>


My hubby had their CD.  This is the song I remember.


----------



## dseag2

One of my all-time faves...


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Bretrick

I still listen to the early songs.
Interesting titbit about this video.
A lot of members of the audience are chewing gum.
Dick Clark's Saturday night shows were sponsored by Beechnut Nutrition Corporation.
All audience members were given packets of gum.
Beechnut, the sponsor, declared its gum to be flavor-ific, and those in the audience were given buttons to wear reading IFIC.
Roy Orbison - Only the Lonely​


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Tish

dseag2 said:


> My hubby had their CD.  This is the song I remember.


I have that song here on one of the iPods.


----------



## Tish

New song by Godsmack


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly

Now I'm not a fan of SB.. but she kills this rolling stones Hit...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Patek24




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## mike4lorie

A very close friend of mine, who retired many years ago... Built a motorcycle in his garage, and sold it for megabucks, then he went on to building a bi-plane, and then he got himself a little organ that we hooked up on his computer... and he has been writing and singing songs for quite some time now... I was over at his place a while back, and China's government called, and told him, his name is big in the Asian countries, and that he is on the top 100 list, and they would like to set him up and have the Randy Shipclark and band come over and play in some of their countries... He replied, Sorry, it's just me messing around in my garage... Here are a couple of tunes that are on Youtube... Have a listen... I think he's great...






We all call him shipwreck, cuz his brain just never stops... But Randy is a GREAT guy...






Now if you want to listen more to Randy, You can find some of his tunes here...

More of Randy


----------



## mike4lorie

__
		https://soundcloud.com/search


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## JustBonee




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## mike4lorie




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes

If I ever saw him in person I would have died.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Tish




----------



## Patek24




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2

Miley Cyrus and Stevie Nicks mixed.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal

The greatest song by The Move.Brilliant


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## kburra




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish

MarkinPhx said:


>


----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

I'm an Animals freak

This played a few times in my shop today

Kinda creeps me out as it's pretty much the exact dream I had back in my 20s


----------



## Tish




----------



## No1 Toffee

Electric Light Orchestra - Concerto for a Rainy Day


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## No1 Toffee

Castle Ruins in Wales with the Game of Thrones -| FOLK COVER | (Bandura Accordion)​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Wales -Abergavenny  - Songs by Sixto Rodriguez .....​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Space - Neighbourhood​


----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed

https://music.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL01MrcGUqaeByZ3BkANAqbjAXF7cjpyDV&feature=share


----------



## Sassycakes

The first time I saw Elvis on the Ed Sullivan show was in 1958 and immediately fell in love with him.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## charry

listening to Bette Midler, Sade , PInk Floyd and Breakfast in america


----------



## Jamala




----------



## Jamala




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo

Blast from the past...legendary


----------



## charry

im listening to Sade and the The Travelling Wilburys ....


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## kburra

Soon be here (Christmas)


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## dseag2

SeaBreeze said:


>


Posts like this are what I love about this thread.  I haven't heard this song since I was in my teens and I remember how much I loved it.    Thanks for posting!


----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## dseag2




----------



## jet




----------



## No1 Toffee

Space - Female Of The Species​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Space ... Catatonia - Ballad Of Tom Jones​


----------



## jet




----------



## charry




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## jet




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Tish




----------



## Wombat




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## ArnoldC

Lately been popping CD's in the player anytime driving anywhere.  Been 10 years or so since doing that.  Dusting off 60s rock music, folk music, Bob Seeger, Johnny Cash, Patsy Cline, Ricky Nelson.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Tish said:


>


Video unavailable, can't watch it.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lucky




----------



## Gary O'

Ever once in awhile....


----------



## No1 Toffee

Inspiral Carpets - This Is How It Feels​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Medicine Head -- One And One Is One​


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish

@SeaBreeze Let's try this one.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

Tish said:


> @SeaBreeze Let's try this one.


Thanks Tish, but it's the same thing.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## BobB




----------



## Robert59

James Taylor - Fire and Rain (Official Audio)​


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Knight

Just one from the Chuck Berry album I listened to on my morning walk. Fun stuff.


----------



## No1 Toffee

Dope Lemon - Hey You​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Red Right Hand --(Peaky Blinders)​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## No1 Toffee

Touch and go - Tango in Harlem​


----------



## Tish

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Tish, but it's the same thing.


It's Belinda Carlile - Summer rain.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze

Tish said:


> It's Belinda Carlile - Summer rain.


Thank you Tish!


----------



## Patek24




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Seren

Full Album


----------



## Patek24




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## Mr. Ed




----------



## No1 Toffee

Liam Gallagher - Once   ------------------ Always remember this Folks... we only get to do this once, so do your best ​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Patek24




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## kburra

*Scooter,* is not everyone's cup of tea, but love his music, maybe my second childhood?


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## kburra




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Patek24

I'm in the mood for Jazz; this tune is from his Friends & Strangers album, simply the best.  I saw Ronnie Laws live on stage in 1978!


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Gary O'

I play this one a lot

It puts me back in the mountains 

I consider it hauntingly beautiful


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## No1 Toffee

David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust (Live)​


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## kburra

*Nice




*


----------



## Tish




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## No1 Toffee

Oops!... I Did It Again - Vintage Marilyn Monroe Style Britney Spears Cover ft. Haley Reinhart​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Caro Emerald Live - A Night Like This​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Patek24




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lucky




----------



## kburra




----------



## BobB

Nat King Cole
Smile


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes

Of course, I'm listening to Elvis


----------



## dseag2

We just saw the Pet Shop Boys in concert, so I was listening to this.  I've never been to a concert where everyone was standing before the first song, but they sure did at this one.  Lots of dancing as well.  The crowd went wild when they played these songs.  Neil Tenant, the singer, is as good as he was in the 80's.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpop

You say it was this morning when you last saw your good friend 
 Lyin' on the pavement with a misery on his brain 
 Stoned on some new potion he found upon the wall 
 Of some unholy bathroom in some ungodly hall 
 He only had a dollar to live on 'til next Monday 
 But he spent it on some comfort for his mind 
 Did you say you think he's blind?

Someone should call his parents, a sister or a brother 
 And they'll come to take him back home on a bus 
 But he'll always be a problem to his poor and puzzled mother 
 Yeah he'll always be another one of us 
 He said he wanted Heaven but prayin' was too slow 
 So he bought a one way ticket on an airline made of snow 
 Did you say you saw your good friend flyin' low? 
 Flyin' low 
 Dyin' slow


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## No1 Toffee

Pulp - Common People​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Squeeze - Cool For Cats​


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lucky




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lucky




----------



## No1 Toffee

Pretenders - You Can't Hurt a Fool​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Shakespears Sister - When She Finds You (feat. Richard Hawley)​


----------



## Sassycakes

The first time I saw Nat King Cole in person was at my boyfriend's (now husband's) After Prom Party.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

jet said:


>


Not available in my country, can't view video.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx

While listening to this today I was thinking of other songs with an upbeat and happy sound  yet has dark lyrics....


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

fantastic song supporting anti-bullying


----------



## hollydolly

this is brilliant all about our pets


----------



## No1 Toffee

I'll Slip Away 1967 - Sixto Rodriguez​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Rodriguez - Crucify Your Mind​


----------



## Sassycakes

When I was growing up, I dated a boy up my street. He would sing this to me all the time.


----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## BobB

The Beach Boys
Please Let Me Wonder


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## No1 Toffee

Squeeze - Goodbye Girl .......​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Elvis Costello & The Attractions - Oliver's Army​


----------



## Sassycakes

I wish my son felt like this about me.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Lucky




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lucky




----------



## Tish




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gary O'

nothing like a song to warm an evening


----------



## Gary O'

got Leonard going all night


----------



## Gary O'

and early morning


----------



## kburra

I Don't Look Good Naked Anymore


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## horseless carriage

Tonight on Sky TV, I watched, listened and enjoyed an Andre Rieu concert. It was almost three hours long, loved every minute of it.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## No1 Toffee

ELO -  Stranger -​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Godley & Creme  - Cry​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Llynn




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pecos

An oldie by Eddy Arnold "The Tennessee Stud."

Tennessee Stud by Eddy Arnold 1959 - YouTube


----------



## MarkinPhx

Pecos said:


> An oldie by Eddy Arnold "The Tennessee Stud."
> 
> Tennessee Stud by Eddy Arnold 1959 - YouTube


I see your one Eddy Arnold and raise it by 2.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Jamala




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## No1 Toffee

Unit 4 + 2 - Concrete And Clay​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Touch & Go - Would You…   Lol....


----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Lucky




----------



## palides2021




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## No1 Toffee

Brenton Wood • “Gimme Little Sign”​


----------



## No1 Toffee

The Platters - Twilight Time​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx

One of my all time favorite albums was released 40 years ago today. Where does the time go ?


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## No1 Toffee

The Beach Boys-Summer's Gone  ......  Just saying  ... sigh ....​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Vanessa Paradis   "Joe le Taxi"​


----------



## hollydolly

MarkinPhx said:


> One of my all time favorite albums was released 40 years ago today. Where does the time go ?


Not available in my country...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpop




----------



## palides2021

Loved the music and the imagination in this _La Petite Fille De La Mer_ video - Vangelis


----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## oldpop




----------



## Sassycakes

I couldn't believe what a good singer he is when I heard him sing for the first time.


----------



## Lucky




----------



## Gary O'




----------



## No1 Toffee

Keith Urban - Blue Ain't Your Color (Colour)........... Never been told this myself, Blue i mean  ...​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Eiffel 65 - Blue (Da Ba Dee) -------------- Nah , I am that little guy who lives in a Blue world is what i meant . -- In a  football sense.​


----------



## Right Now




----------



## oldpop




----------



## oldpop




----------



## jet




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## squatting dog

"Time, time, time goes too fast..."


----------



## -Oy-




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## jet




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## No1 Toffee

Ron Sexsmith - Strawberry Blonde​


----------



## No1 Toffee

Ron Sexsmith "Everyday I Write the Book"​​


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze

Happy Halloween to all who celebrate.


----------



## IKE

Since this is Halloween the 'Monster Mash" seems fitting.


----------



## Sassycakes

I am either listening to Dean Martin or Elvis


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Gaer

Roy Orbison and Gene Pitney

"Cryin,'  Only the Lonely, Runnin Scared', In Dreams.
I can feel the emotions jumpin' out of my heart.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## timoc

​Harlem Nocturne​


Ted Heath & His Music


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Lucky




----------



## Lucky




----------



## oldpop




----------



## No1 Toffee

Squeeze - Up The Junction​


----------



## No1 Toffee

T . Rex - Monolith​


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Lucky




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Paco Dennis

Lucky said:


>


Misa played bluegrass fiddle here in Missouri. We went many a jam together. I tried to play with them. I love the Cajun music especially those good ol' timeless tunes!


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Sassycakes

I am always in a Dean Martin mood


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## hollydolly

Tish said:


>


I've never seen a Cello be played like a Guitar... fabulous!!


----------



## squatting dog

Jan and Dean mood tonight.


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## IKE




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Lucky




----------



## No1 Toffee

The Beautiful South - Prettiest Eyes​


----------



## No1 Toffee

The Housemartins - Build ....​


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## No1 Toffee

Fox - S-S-Single Bed​


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## No1 Toffee

Deacon Blue - Dignity​


----------



## -Oy-




----------



## jet




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## IKE

Boogie Woogie Choo Choo Train by The Tractors.

Song with skit.






Song without skit.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## No1 Toffee

The Beatles - The Ballad Of John And Yoko​


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Mizmo




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Sassycakes

Nat King Cole is one of my favorite singers


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

This was my Numero Uno fave song for many years through the 80's..


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## No1 Toffee

The Rolling Stones - Waiting On A Friend -​


----------



## kburra

"Waiting for a Train" is the ninth single by the Australian group *Flash and the Pan*. It is taken from the album Headlines and was their most successful Flash and the Pan was an Australian new wave musical group formed in 1976 by Harry Vanda and George Young, both former members of the Easybeats
Flash and the Pan - Waiting For A Train


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Farrah Nuff

This one speaks to me. *Warning!* *Coarse language!*


----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## Geezer Garage

Forgot how good this was.


----------



## MarkinPhx

Zoso, Untitled, Led Zeppelin IV...whatever you wish to call it was released 51 years ago today...November 8, 1971. I will avoid sharing that one song that even those who hate rock and roll have heard at least 5,000 times and share this cut instead.


----------



## Sassycakes

I am always in a Dean mood


----------



## No1 Toffee

A Message to my Government .........





Sixto Rodriguez - Rich Folks' Hoax


----------



## Tish

MarkinPhx said:


> Zoso, Untitled, Led Zeppelin IV...whatever you wish to call it was released 51 years ago today...November 8, 1971. I will avoid sharing that one song that even those who hate rock and roll have heard at least 5,000 times and share this cut instead.


Seriously 51 years ago, wow, where did the time go?


----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## No1 Toffee

Deep Purple - Black Night​


----------



## Tish




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Sassycakes

One of my favorite singers singing my other favorite singers song


----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## No1 Toffee

Jethro Tull - Living In The Past​


----------



## Tish




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Nathan




----------



## IKE

I never have been able to watch this just once. 

"Mockingbird".....Carly Simon & James Taylor around 1974........live concert, lots of energy.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Gary O'

Incredible


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Tish




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Right Now

His entire _Time_ album this afternoon... I needed some good vibes and memories.


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## No1 Toffee

Jimmy Nail --- Ain't No Doubt -- She's Lying​


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Nathan

It's a Beautiful Day  -  It's a Beautiful Day   1969  (full album)​It's a Beautiful Day is an American band formed in San Francisco, California, in 1967, featuring vocalist Pattie Santos along with violinist David LaFlamme and his wife, Linda LaFlamme, on keyboards.  Vocalist Pattie Santos was killed in an automobile accident in 1989, she would have just turned 73 this past Wednesday.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes

My Elvis

_



_


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## hollydolly

How fab is this ?


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal

This is brilliant


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Tish




----------



## hearlady




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Mizmo

Julio Iglesias.....dang ....what a heartthrob...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## jet




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Tish




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hearlady

Jackie23 said:


>


One of my favorites


----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Nemo2

Apologies if this has already been submitted:


----------



## Farrah Nuff

Nemo2 said:


> Apologies if this has already been submitted:


I'ma be lissenin' to that, right now, thanks!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Feelslikefar

Song about another Black Friday...


----------



## Nemo2

One that neither of us can shake out of our heads at present:
(For me the words "I married up and she married way, way down" resonate.)


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

I was one of those specks of humanity down on the field.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Feelslikefar

After watching a Perfume Commerical (CHANEL), just had to dig this one out to hear Mitch Mitchell (drummer) on the
original Jimi Hendrix track.
You can hear how Jimi's years with Wilson Pickett, Sam Cooke and the like, influenced his music.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Nemo2

One that sums it up:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Nemo2

Most times what I'm "listening to" are songs/tunes that lie dormant, in what passes for my mind, for eons then inexplicably surface for hours/days and then retreat until.......

This is one of those:


----------



## Tish




----------



## Robert59

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir (Live from Celebration Day) (Official Video)​


----------



## SeaBreeze

Rest peacefully Irene, you will always be fondly remembered.


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Sassycakes

My favorite singer Dean singing with my least favorite singer Frank.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze

Rest in peace Christine, you will not be forgotten.


----------



## MarkD

Recently I listened to this version of REM’s Everbody Hurts in some south seas language from the movie Sarah Marshall.  Because sometimes I can appreciate a song better without the distraction of the lyrics.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I was a little girl and the first time I saw Elvis I immediately fell in love with him and so did my cousin Rita who was watching him with me. Years later she got to see him in person*


----------



## Furryanimal

R.I.P Christine Mcvie


----------



## Tish




----------



## jet




----------



## Nemo2

Just got off the elliptical.....listened to one of my favorites.....here she is in a duet with John Lee Hooker:


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Mizmo

*This one is for the kids in your life*


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## J-Kat

Given the recent death of Christine McVie I’ve been listening to some Fleetwood Mac in her honer.


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog

Right turn Clyde.


----------



## squatting dog

Playing this song on a 12 string electric guitar has always stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## squatting dog

1963 was such a simpler time.


----------



## Nemo2




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Disgustedman

Oh the memories


----------



## Disgustedman

Won't post but Baba O'Riley, Go your own way, Ventura Highway, Horse with no name, Everywhere......


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## No1 Toffee

Pixies - Where Is My Mind​


----------



## No1 Toffee

OZZY OSBOURNE - "Dreamer"​


----------



## Tish




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Frank Smith

My cousin loves Elvis so this is for her!


----------



## Nemo2

For all those/us old folks:


----------



## Tish




----------



## squatting dog




----------



## Tish




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Nemo2

Daniel Powter, from Vernon, British Columbia:


----------



## Marie5656

*42 Years ago today....I listen to this every year on this date RIP John Lennon






*


----------



## Annika




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## Annika




----------



## perChance




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Annika




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldpop




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Happyflowerlady

It is a Don Williams kind of night for me tonight……. Headphones on and knitting as I sing along .


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Tish




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## perChance




----------



## perChance




----------



## -Oy-

The new Metallica single. It RAWKS!!!! 

The drums and ending reminds me of Motorhead's 'Overkill'


----------



## Tish




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Nathan

Reno 911 theme song


----------



## Nathan

Sheryl Crow  Joe Walsh James Gang  Walk Away


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Farrah Nuff

I just finished listening to this -






I hope that 2023 brings interesting finds as well!


----------



## perChance

"I'll See You in My Dreams" and "Imagine"


----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Tish




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Tish




----------



## jet




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Tish




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## perChance




----------



## Marie5656

*Picture it, Rochester, NY 2015. A good friend and I riding in a car, blasting this song and singing it out loud as it is OUR favorite song




*


----------



## Tish




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## OldFeller

Farrah Nuff said:


>


Haven't heard this song in awhile which makes it even better.


----------



## Den Warren




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes

My Hubby just found this on youtube and has been playing it all morning. Neither of us ever heard it before and since it has my name in it, he thinks playing it will get him points!LOL


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## perChance




----------



## perChance




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## OldFeller

hollydolly said:


>


It sounds like something I should have heard before...but I never heard this song before in my entire life. I certainly never heard of the fantastics.


----------



## OldFeller

hollydolly said:


>


I'm enjoying these never before heard songs


----------



## hollydolly

OldFeller said:


> It sounds like something I should have heard before...but I never heard this song before in my entire life. I certainly never heard of the fantastics.


https://www.discogs.com/artist/318037-The-Fantastics


----------



## Farrah Nuff

OldFeller said:


> I'm enjoying these never before heard song/


Yep, it's pretty amazing what surprises you'll find here!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Nemo2

One I've liked for a while......and the premise of which I hope never to be caught up in again.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Nemo2

If she's not my absolute favorite female singer then she's certainly a strong, (very strong), contender:


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Nemo2

This one came out of left field, and we both said "Who sang that?"






Further to:  Found a live performance....she's still going strong...and performing....2 weeks older than me!


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## OldFeller

_



_


----------



## OldFeller




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Tish




----------



## OldFeller

Nemo2 said:


>


Good song. But I prefer a guy singing it. It doesn't sound like a woman's point of view.


----------



## perChance




----------



## Pinky




----------



## OldFeller

Not a song, but a good movie


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Nemo2

The last time I saw Valdy he was up a ladder painting the outside of a cafe/restaurant belonging to a friend of his, (or so I believe), in Ganges, on Salt Spring Island:


----------



## Sassycakes

*I grew up in South Philly and these 3 guys lived in the same neighborhood as I did only a few blocks away from me.*


----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Jean-Paul

Farrah Nuff said:


> Argentine Tango, ,channel Danceable tangos of the years, from Budapest


Solo classic piano, Beethoven Mozart Chopin
Opera sopranos from restored 1920s.1950s recordings, Bidu Sayao, Conchita Supervia, Amelia Galli-Curci
On my server's and mobiles, no videos some in mono!

Richard Rodgers Victory at Sea

Enjoy

Jon


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## OldFeller

Inspired by @hollydolly 's video about an Old Brown Shoe.


----------



## Right Now

Tish said:


>


Thanks for posting this, @Tish !  It's been a favorite of mine, but I'd forgotten about it until now.


----------



## perChance




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## OldFeller

Furryanimal said:


>


I can't see this guy still performing at his age....and neither can he


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## hollydolly

OldFeller said:


> I can't see this guy still performing at his age....and neither can he


actually he's looking a lot better here than he has in years... ..and no your joke didn't go past me..


----------



## Nemo2

Early to mid 1990s, after visiting older friends in Malibu, went through Lodi......wanted to send my oldest buddy in Toronto a 'stuck in Lodi' card.

Drove all over, went into numerous stores, general reaction was "Why would you want to send a card from _here_?"

Generation gap(s) I guess:


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Tish




----------



## OldFeller




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## OldFeller




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## OldFeller




----------



## OldFeller




----------



## Jackie23




----------



## OldFeller




----------



## Nemo2

I just began re-reading _Alice in Wonderland_....so, naturally:


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Farrah Nuff

MarkinPhx said:


>


Thanks, @MarkinPhx I'd forgotten just how much I used to listen to these guys!


----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## OldFeller




----------



## OldFeller




----------



## OldFeller




----------



## OldFeller




----------



## OldFeller




----------



## OldFeller




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx

Farrah Nuff said:


>


Wow, this brings back memories.  The Kirkwood brothers went to a rival high school here and would sometimes mess around playing music at parties. When they formed The Meat Puppets I saw them play a lot of times in Tempe while I was going to ASU. They were just starting out playing at the local clubs there.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## perChance




----------



## Farrah Nuff

MarkinPhx said:


> Wow, this brings back memories.  The Kirkwood brothers went to a rival high school here and would sometimes mess around playing music at parties. When they formed The Meat Puppets I saw them play a lot of times in Tempe while I was going to ASU. They were just starting out playing at the local clubs there.


@MarkinPhx For some reason they just popped into my head, from your Collective Soul reference. But yeah, I try to post and listen to songs that are maybe a little off of the beaten path. These guys, The Godz, were a local band near me when I was in high school. They never made it to great fame and I have no idea what may have happened to them but their music is still worth hearing even after all these years. I saw them at local venues often but the most famous performance of theirs I saw was when they opened for Blue Oyster Cult in my hometown. Not as big of a deal though in later years because BOC was the headliner act for the Obetz (Ohio) Zucchini Fest, 2010 or thereabouts. Probably not the trajectory BOC had hoped for. Still, they sounded great!

When I was in the Navy, early 80's, I was stationed in the Philippines. Cassettes were the popular music format then and I bought many at a store near my hone there. One day while trying to pick a few new ones, The Godz jumped out at me there from the masses and I bought it, of course. It felt like finding an old friend. Here's one of their better known songs.


----------



## Nemo2




----------



## MarkinPhx

Farrah Nuff said:


> @MarkinPhx For some reason they just popped into my head, from your Collective Soul reference. But yeah, I try to post and listen to songs that are maybe a little off of the beaten path. These guys, The Godz, were a local band near me when I was in high school. They never made it to great fame and I have no idea what may have happened to them but their music is still worth hearing even after all these years. I saw them at local venues often but the most famous performance of theirs I saw was when they opened for Blue Oyster Cult in my hometown. Not as big of a deal though in later years because BOC was the headliner act for the Obetz (Ohio) Zucchini Fest, 2010 or thereabouts. Probably not the trajectory BOC had hoped for. Still, they sounded great!
> 
> When I was in the Navy, early 80's, I was stationed in the Philippines. Cassettes were the popular music format then and I bought many at a store near my hone there. One day while trying to pick a few new ones, The Godz jumped out at me there from the masses and I bought it, of course. It felt like finding an old friend. Here's one of their better known songs.


Thanks for sharing. They do have a very early 80's sound .  If you ever get the chance look up The Jetzons on Youtube. They were playing in the Tempe Bars around the same time as Meat Puppets and had signed a record deal but the leader of the band was addicted to heroin so they never got their chance.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Farrah Nuff

MarkinPhx said:


> Thanks for sharing. They do have a very early 80's sound .  If you ever get the chance look up The Jetzons on Youtube. They were playing in the Tempe Bars around the same time as Meat Puppets and had signed a record deal but the leader of the band was addicted to heroin so they never got their chance.


I found them there on YouTube and also on Spotify. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Nemo2




----------



## perChance




----------



## Bella




----------



## OldFeller




----------



## OldFeller




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal

New Altered Images.
Album out now.


----------



## OldFeller

Early Hall and Oates form their first album


----------



## Tish




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## OldFeller

Be still my Latin blood


----------



## OldFeller




----------



## Sassycakes

Since I saw Nat King Cole in person I listen to him sing every day.


----------



## OldFeller

Sassycakes said:


> Since I saw Nat King Cole in person I listen to him sing every day.


So cool that you did!
I never saw him in person, but I still listen to him every day. What an incredible voice.


----------



## OldFeller

Lowdown cover of Boz Scaggs


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Pinky




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Been There

I was in Australia in 1989 and went to a Del Shannon concert where he debuted his newest song “Walk Away.” I was so taken back by the lyrics that I bought a CD after the show with the song on it. The song really hit home with me. It’s not so much the rhythm and the melody, but the lyrics that make it a great song. I was a Del Shannon fan for a long time, even though he was much older than me. He was always ahead of his time. Del was a very good songwriter and excellent guitarist, although not many made the top 100. He was a better lyricist than an arranger. I met Del in Nashville in a restaurant while he was having dinner with Johnny Tillotson. 
He tells a funny story that is behind the song “Little Town Flirt.”


----------



## oldpop




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## OldFeller

Sassycakes said:


>


Nat King Cole said he never liked this song. I can't imagine why. It's one of his best vocal performances.


----------



## Knight

early rhyming rap


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

*Many years ago my Dad worked in the Mint in Philadelphia. My nephews came for a visit from Georgia and we all went to the mint. The guys my Dad worked with knew we were coming. They arranged to play this song when we got there. My Dad didn't know what they had planned. My Dad worked in the section that made pennies, When they saw us they all bowled down to my Dad and played this song.*


----------



## OldFeller

Sassycakes said:


> *Many years ago my Dad worked in the Mint in Philadelphia. My nephews came for a visit from Georgia and we all went to the mint. The guys my Dad worked with knew we were coming. They arranged to play this song when we got there. My Dad didn't know what they had planned. My Dad worked in the section that made pennies, When they saw us they all bowled down to my Dad and played this song.*


It used to be an expression, "I'm working for pennies". But your Dad could legitimately make the claim. Good story!


----------



## OldFeller

hollydolly said:


>


Your video did not display
Is this what you were trying to post?


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## OldFeller

Sassycakes said:


>


This song always translated to me as, "I know I've always been a real shit to you, but I was thinking about you that whole time".


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## OldFeller

What happens when the Girl From Ipanema goes to Italy?


----------



## OldFeller

Very soothing to listen to


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Me! I'm listening to me a lot lately. I'm listening to my old music. In fact as I type this I'm listening to the song my BFF did her thing on...impromptu and improvised at my request. I always feel so proud of her when I play this song.  I also must do a lot of listening to get the new songs produced to our satisfaction. My son is my studio engineer and he's great at what he does. Hopefully by the beginning of next week I'll be able to post a clip of some of the songs for my next album.  @Pecos @Tish @Pinky


----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Bella




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish

OneEyedDiva said:


> Me! I'm listening to me a lot lately. I'm listening to my old music. In fact as I type this I'm listening to the song my BFF did her thing on...impromptu and improvised at my request. I always feel so proud of her when I play this song.  I also must do a lot of listening to get the new songs produced to our satisfaction. My son is my studio engineer and he's great at what he does. Hopefully by the beginning of next week I'll be able to post a clip of some of the songs for my next album.  @Pecos @Tish @Pinky


I can't wait.


----------



## Tish




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Tish




----------



## Nemo2

_Our time is just a point along a line
That runs forever with no end
I never thought that we would come to find
Ourselves upon these rocks again





_


----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## leastlongprime

60's stuff. A little of 70's.
Love, V@Sea
amazing how RR could switch bw orchestral and theatrical musicals. 
RR and OH, what a duo.


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Tish




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## perChance




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## jet




----------



## jet




----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## Sassycakes

*This song makes me cry!*


----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Furryanimal




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Nemo2

We were by Bonaparte's house in Ajaccio this October.....he wasn't home.......leastwise he didn't come to the door:


----------



## perChance




----------



## perChance




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Farrah Nuff




----------



## Bretrick

The Rivingtons - Papa Oom Mow Mow 1962​


----------



## Tish




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pinky

Rest In Peace, Ian Tyson. Thank you for your contribution to music.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## TeeJay




----------



## CindyLouWho




----------



## Feelslikefar




----------



## Nemo2

If I was ever looking for theme songs...this might well be one:


----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## perChance




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## MarkinPhx

hollydolly said:


>


Very sad that I do not know what song was on your mind   . I think certain media companies have been getting tighter on allowing certain media to be shared internationally.


----------



## hollydolly

MarkinPhx said:


> Very sad that I do not know what song was on your mind   . I think certain media companies have been getting tighter on allowing certain media to be shared internationally.


It was Gee Baby by Peter Shelley.. can you see this version ?


----------



## MarkinPhx

hollydolly said:


> It was Gee Baby by Peter Shelley.. can you see this version ?


Yes I can ! Thanks.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Farrah Nuff

I might still be listening to this in 2023 as well.
I don't _know_ Bonnie Raitt but I love this song!


----------



## jet




----------



## Nemo2

_"Oh, and in another year
The pain will disappear
We'll look back on this life as if it were a scene
Somebody wrote about you and me
Somebody made about you and me (I wish you well)"_


----------



## Tish




----------



## Nemo2

For my supervisor:


----------



## Bella




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Tish




----------



## Nemo2




----------



## Mizmo

A real oldie


----------



## Gary O'

Well, it's 2023 but my lady and I are listening to this one right now


----------



## George_Pope

What i listen to. ​Old Time Radio Researchers​ 
Thousands of Old Time Radio series and hundreds of thousands of episodes are still in existence today. Some have been preserved on the original transcription disks from the time the shows were initially broadcast, while others exist on reel-to-reel and cassettes tapes. The introduction of MP3 technology has greatly changed the hobby. Previously, shows were traded in a format such as a cassette or reel-to-reel tape for example. But thanks to MP3s, classic shows from the old time period are now widely available and easily accessible. However, this explosion in availability has brought with it problems. Many MP3 files are incorrectly named or poorly encoded. Today's technology means that these errors are widely distributed.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Bretrick

Nana Mouskouri - The White Rose Of Athens​


----------



## Nemo2

Written by just about my favorite cartoonist  -  Shel Silverstein 
A message that we're all gonna hear...sooner or later:


----------



## TeeJay

*



*


----------



## -Oy-




----------



## Tish




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## BobB

Here is and old Beach Boys tune!
Car Crazy Cutie


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Tish




----------



## -Oy-

Tish said:


>


A new one for me - and I like it


----------



## -Oy-




----------

